# Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (1/1/2012-3/31/2012)



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

*No hiding the hair; *
*No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.*

This challenge is for twist, braids and buns on your own hair. This is not a hide your hair challenge.

*Twists (challenge definition):* 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, coils, bantu knots

*Braids*: box braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braid, etc


1. All styles must be done with your hair exclusively.
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for *at least* 5 consecutive days. 
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 2 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc).
*[If you need 3 days let us know in your inital post. I understand there are some moms/students out there that 2 days won't work for]*
4. Check in when you restyle your hair or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.). 
6. Post a picture of your twists at the *beginning* of the *challenge *and at the *end*. 
7. The *challenge* will be from *January 1, 2011- March 31, 2011. *
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week.

Feel free to join at any time. 
================================================








*Start by Telling Us* (Cut and paste)
What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
What is your style maintenance regimen?
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
================================================
*Share any suggestions for the challenge (other than extensions, wigs, etc). *

*Happy Growing Ladies! *

*Challengers*
SimJam
discodumpling
cch24
Tibbar
Nubenap22
shortdub78
gvin89
menina
BERlin
lovely_locks
EasypeaZee
futurelonglocks
TruMe
TopShelf
MeowMix
NaturallyTori
thaidreams
silentdove13
babylone09
Diva_Esq
NappyNelle
GrandPrix
Successfulmiss
Asha97
curlycrocheter
ImFree27
JustGROWwithIt
jenaccess
itsjusthair88
Imani
Chameleonchick


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in!  Ill use my picture from the end of the current challenge. Will come back with responses.

Primary style - twists & braids

Regimen - remove protective style, bentonite cleanse, finger detangle under running shower water, dc (aubrey organics conditioners), oil rinse every 3 or 4 weeks.   Rinse & dc in twists/braids twice a week.  Pin up. Spray with a mix of water & castor oil daily.  

I'm natural haired.

I hope to achieve and maintain more length, continue to improve health

I don't wear my hair out..I know...I'm not fun lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 17, 2011)

***deleted***


----------



## SimJam (Dec 17, 2011)

*Im in*

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
Twists and or corn rows

What is your style maintenance regimen? 
wash, steam, twist once a week, once in a while I may go 2 weeks wihout washing and just retwist to refresh

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
length, maintain/improve thickness

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?
I usually pull my hair out on either thursday or friday and wear a twistout on the weekend. So I'll go with 3 days


I'll post a picture later on closer to the start of the challenge

pictures taken Dec 24 2011


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome ladies. I can't wait to see all of these great buns.   Yeah I know I'm just being silly. But really to see more natural buns will be great. The twist pics from last challenge were fantastic. 

I think this challenge will be better than the last. 

davisbr88, your bun has inspired me and made me more excited about this challenge


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA: That tiny thing is inspiring??? Lol. Stretching my hair first definitely makes them look bigger, so it works. I'm hoping for more impressive wet buns by next summer


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 17, 2011)

...& u know this maaaaan 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? = *All of them. I wear twists for 3-? days and wear a twist out for 1 day. I can wear braids (singles) for up to 20 days & buns for 3 days.* 
2.What is your style maintenance regimen? = *Huh? I am style challenged. Occasionally I do something spectacular But for the most part I keep it basic with french rolls and pinned up styles. *
3.Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? = *Natural*
4.What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?= *Length. Protection. *
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?= *Most likely 2 or less. Having my hair out at this length is asking for trouble. *

*ETA: Starting Pic. Heavily oiled and moisturized:*
*










*


----------



## manter26 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll join. I'm doing the Crown and Glory challenge too, so this will fit right in. I'll post info on the 1st.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 17, 2011)

Let's make it happen cap'n!!

   1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?--Twists for 12 weeks at a time, bunning for the 13th week.  I think that takes me through the challenge .

   2. What is your style maintenance regimen?--Wash and DC weekly.  Take twists down every 3 weeks, wash and do mild/moderate protein treatment, retwist.  For week 13, wash, DC bun for 3 days, then repeat.

   3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?--Natural

   4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?--Length/thickness, giving my hair a chance to be left alone for extended periods of time.

   5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?--Out?!?!  What is this out that you speak of?  Nah son, my hair won't be out at all during this challenge.  All protection, all the time .


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 17, 2011)

Count me in...!!!

*
    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*  Twists and buns
*What is your style maintenance regimen?*  Cowash, DC airdry into twists or buns
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*  Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*  Full MBL by end of year
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?*  No, will put back into twists or bun


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Count me in...!!!
> 
> 
> *What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Twists and buns
> ...


 
Ok... before I put my foot in my mouth, SherylsTresses, are you aware that there are no wigs allowed for this challenge?

When I read your post it says "wig it", but when I quote you it doesn't 

Just wanted to make sure we are on the same page. If you aren't wiggin it, then Welcome. If you are wiggin it only for the 2 day rest period thats cool. Otherwise Hyh may be a better fit.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @faithVA: That tiny thing is inspiring??? Lol. Stretching my hair first definitely makes them look bigger, so it works. I'm hoping for more impressive wet buns by next summer


 
When you can't pull your hair back to make a bun, then yes that "tiny thing" is inspiring. It means I may be there soon enough. I need all the inspiration I can get


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> Let's make it happen cap'n!!
> 
> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?--*Twists for 12 weeks at a time, bunning for the 13th week. *I think that takes me through the challenge .


 
That really ticks me off, that you can wear twists that long


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA: You're right. I waited so long to be able to do it. It really made the regi super simple. You'll get there! Why is the challenge so short by the way?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @faithVA: You're right. I waited so long to be able to do it. It really made the regi super simple. You'll get there! Why is the challenge so short by the way?


 
Because I can't promise that I will want to host it for more than 3 months. I may want to wear my hair out more in the spring. I struggled with restarting it in January. And I dislike starting a challenge and then dropping out of my own challenge  

Hopefully someone else will pick it up for April 1st.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Because I can't promise that I will want to host it for more than 3 months. I may want to wear my hair out more in the spring. I struggled with restarting it in January. *And I dislike starting a challenge and then dropping out of my own challenge *
> 
> Hopefully someone else will pick it up for April 1st.



...Ouch...


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That really ticks me off, that you can wear twists that long



Oh no no, fear not.  I  have to re-do them every 3 weeks, else I'll have shedding that I shudder to think about .  And it's really difficult to keep them in for 3 weeks because they have a fondness for unraveling, but I MAKE them behave!!  And thankfully, my SO doesn't mind them being in so long.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> Oh no no, fear not. I have to re-do them every 3 weeks, else I'll have shedding that I shudder to think about . And it's really difficult to keep them in for 3 weeks because they have a fondness for unraveling, but I MAKE them behave!! And thankfully, my SO doesn't mind them being in so long.


 

I guess that makes it bettter! hmmph!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok... before I put my foot in my mouth, @SherylsTresses, are you aware that there are no wigs allowed for this challenge?
> 
> When I read your post it says "wig it", but when I quote you it doesn't
> 
> Just wanted to make sure we are on the same page. If you aren't wiggin it, then Welcome. If you are wiggin it only for the 2 day rest period thats cool. Otherwise Hyh may be a better fit.



Thanks FaithVA.  I will join the HYH journey.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> ================================================
> 
> *Start by Telling Us* (Cut and paste)
> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
> ...



Of course I'm in as well.

1. Twists are my primary style.
2. Moisturize and seal as needed. I also massage my scalp with a sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week.
3. I'm a nappy-kinky-coily natural!
4. I hope to maintain styling ease and growth retention.

Pictures soon to come. 
ETA:


----------



## yora88 (Dec 17, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?

My primary style will be bunning.

    What is your style maintenance regimen?

Moisturize, seal, and wrap hair at night. (Apply hairdrenalin to hair before bedtime) Cover hair with a satin scarf. Put hair into a bun in the AM, wear my hair in a bun for at least 16 hours a day. Wash and deep condition hair weekly.

    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Relaxed!

    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

I'm hoping to achieve a noticeable amount of growth and great retention.

    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?

After 2 days.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 18, 2011)

***Deleted***


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Of course I'm in as well.
> 
> 1. Twists are my primary style.
> 2. Moisturize and seal as needed. I also massage my scalp with a sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week.
> ...


 
I thought you had grown tired of us NappyNelle.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 18, 2011)

faithVA Of course not!! I thought I was finished with twists until the new year, but I may put in a chunky set tomorrow. I love my fro, but I miss my twists! LOL


----------



## Successfulmiss (Dec 18, 2011)

*WOW Finally!* I have been doing this from day one of my hj, I definitely must join. I am no weava diva and it has worked wonders for me !

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Single braids or twists...updos and buns

What is your style maintenance regimen?
satin pillow, satin scarf but I am married so the scarf doesnt always stay on  LOL...so I do my styles very neat so I dont get frizzies

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Healthy length retention and patience when I get knots. Nothing I do combats the knots except extreme moisture...I mean dcing over nite once a week and constant moisture adding to my strands like cowashing and refreshing my twists or braids with shea butter mix.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Usually 3 days, Im a workaholic


----------



## cch24 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm so happy faithVA included buns. I haven't been posting in the other challenge because one day I just COULD NOT retwist my hair and I've been bunning... Sorry!

But this I can do. I promse.

Start by Telling Us (Cut and paste)
What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning!!!
What is your style maintenance regimen? I will probably spritz with water and scrunch in some creamy moisturizer, and make a bun. Baggy at night.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural!
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? More growth, and more freedom with styling my hair. I've grown it to my waist and I want to keep growing, but I need to enjoy it too!
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Yes! I'll be shampooing, DCing, detangling, rinsing, and styling in a wash and go on Fridays. On Sunday I will spritz, scrunch in moisture, and bun for the week. So I'll bun it on the third day.

Thanks again!

I'll post a length check picture before the year end.


----------



## Missi (Dec 18, 2011)

Count me in......will edit when I get some pictures


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

[USER=88629 said:
			
		

> cch24[/USER];14869785]I'm so happy @faithVA included buns. I haven't been posting in the other challenge because one day I just COULD NOT retwist my hair and I've been bunning... Sorry!
> 
> But this I can do. I promse.
> 
> ...


 
Um your hair is too pretty. I cannot allow you in this challenge  

That bun is some kinda big girl. Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

I will update the challenge list after xmas. I'm too lazy now. I haven't even included my own posts yet


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Dec 18, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists.
What is your style maintenance regimen? Braiding my twists in sections at night after dampening with water. In the morning, removing braids with mango butter on my fingers.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? growth and retention
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days.I'm a student (eek!)

ETA: Starting pic in my fotki under Oct-Dec '11. (pw in profile)


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 18, 2011)

Got pulled back into HYH. I'll be jealous looking at all of your out styles so dropping out. HHG, ladies!


----------



## cherryhair123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Count me in-
1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?--Twists 

   2. What is your style maintenance regimen?--Wash and DC weekly.  Take twists down every 3 days-twist out 2 days repeat.

   3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?--Natural

   4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?--Length 

   5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?-2 days
Will post pics soon


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 18, 2011)

Count me in faithVA, thanks for keeping it going for first quarter of 2012

*·  What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *
~~My primary style is two strand twists that I curl with flexirods or use hairpins and tuck it out of the way.  I usually use a headband or scarf to keep my hair off of my face and out of my way.
*·  What is your style maintenance regimen? *
~~I shampoo once a week and deep condition.  I moisturize and seal, but not as often as I should.  I also use JBCO and sulfur on my scalp (not regularly) 
*·  Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *
~~I guess I’ll call myself transitioning???  It’s been over a year since I last relaxed my hair, but I’m not positive I’m transitioning -- I may relax again – really undecided on this...
*·  What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *
~~I’m hoping for thickness and overall hair health, length would be an extra plus.  I’ve got some major issues going on up there.  I’m hoping the low manipulation will help them all.
*·  After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
~~I’m going to say 3 days because I don’t wear my hair out often but when I do I get lazy…. Don’t want to start out making promises I can’t keep !

Starting pic –


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

Let me hold my spot while we are still on the 1st page  
================================================
What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
.......Twists but I want to move to my primary style being buns.

What is your style maintenance regimen?
.....I try to moisturize and seal my ends 1x to 2x daily
.....Oil my crown and temples with castor oil daily
.....Moisturize and seal my twists at least 1x a week

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
.....Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
.....Would like to reach APL
.....Would like my twists to touch my shoulders
.....Would like to be able to bun

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
.....I typically retwists after two days because I am glad to get it over with.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Sign me up! I need to learn to wear my hair out more!*


*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
I think I'll braid with small/micro braid and occasionally twist

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
With the braids only oil scalp and baggie ( not sure how often I'll baggie)

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
4b natural/ 3c in the nape

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
I hope to achieve healthier hair. and begin to under stand my diva more


*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days*
I'm going to say 3 days because being a student my days change and go crazy sometimes.

_Heres a pic of my hair the other day after a twist and curl. I''ll update with my mini braids when I get them. 
_

Updated 12/30 with starting twists. I'll try to keep there in for 2 weeks and I'll  mostly keep them up and pinned up.


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm in...I'm currently wearing my twists in an updo style that I normally wear for a week.
What is your primary style? - Twists in a updo (bun style)
What is your style maintenance regimen? I oil my scalp immediately after creating twists. I wrap my twists with a satin scarf when ready for bed.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I am natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Protecting my ends from the damaging affects of the cold winter air
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Three days
Edited to add starting images to post.  Image dated 12/28/2011:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

For all new challengers, just a heads up, you MUST post a starting pic by Jan 1, 2012 to be an official challenger. I hate to be a pain about it but people finished the last challenge and then didn't have a starting pic to post. Its a growth challenge, we want to see the growth.

So everyone has to have one, including me. So you have two weeks.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 19, 2011)

I updated my original post w/ responses to the questions.  Will post pictures on the 30th or 31st (depending on when I decide to redo my hair)


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning) Bunning

What is your style maintenance regimen? dc/wash/cowash 2x a week

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retention and healthy ends

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
Include Starting Pic.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm joining!!!

    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists
    What is your style maintenance regimen? Moisturize daily, oil scalp as needed
    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Growth, retention, and overall healthier hair
    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## An_gell (Dec 20, 2011)

Saving my spot.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 20, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Right now I am primarily in Twists because I am coming from the Twist for Growth challenge that just ended this month. This will probably continue to be my primary style throughout this next phase as well. That and bunning.
What is your style maintenance regimen? I wash and DC weekly and M&S nightly. I also do scalp massages every other night with a mix of Megatek, Beemine sulfur serum and water. GHE every night. Taking vitamins religiously. Plan to dust every 2-3 months this next year also. 
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Au naturale 
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retention. My hair grows great but my ends break easily. Twists and PS's help me to retain them. I want to be APL by the spring. 
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I will go ahead and say 3 days now because I work PT and have 2 little kids. But I will try to get it done in 2 days.
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). I will post a pic when I take these current twists out for a length check and then I'll take a pic of my new twist set for the start of this challenge. I will do this this weekend.


----------



## menina (Dec 20, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *All three cause i airdry in braids to stretch my hair, then bun, and twist at night*
What is your style maintenance regimen? *Keeping my hair up and ends moisturized*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Length and continued health, and low manipulation*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days? *3 just to be safe..plus 'out' in my definition just means a puff when im too lazy to tuck my ends for a bun or retwist my whole head* 
Include Starting Pic. *Just some twists*


----------



## My Friend (Dec 20, 2011)

menina 

I love your siggy pic that is also the look I will have in the end 2013


----------



## manter26 (Dec 21, 2011)

******poof****


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome ladies shortdub78, gvin89, An_gell, JustGROWwithIt, menina, manter26


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2011)

I really kinda wanna try bunning...but I dunno...


----------



## ladykpnyc (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in! 

 I'll answer the questions when I get home...typing via my iphone is no bueno


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 21, 2011)

menina said:


> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *All three cause i airdry in braids to stretch my hair, then bun, and twist at night*
> What is your style maintenance regimen? *Keeping my hair up and ends moisturized*
> Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*
> What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Length and continued health, and low manipulation*
> ...



menina - What product did you use for your two strand twists? You hair looks so nice, shiny, and moisturized!


----------



## menina (Dec 21, 2011)

My Friend said:


> menina
> 
> I love your siggy pic that is also the look I will have in the end 2013



thnx My Friend, took from HERE HHG !


----------



## menina (Dec 21, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> menina - What product did you use for your two strand twists? You hair looks so nice, shiny, and moisturized!



thank you Poohbear ! I think all i used was cantu shea butter leave in, but i am experimenting so it might've been combined with aussie hair insurance leave in or garnier triple nutrition nutrient spray.

btw, cantu= 
aussie=erplexed on wet hair,  on dry hair
garnier= shine but may be better as a heat protectant
but thats just my opinion, lol


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 21, 2011)

menina said:


> thank you @ Poohbear ! I think all i used was cantu shea butter leave in, but i am experimenting so it might've been combined with aussie hair insurance leave in or garnier triple nutrition nutrient spray.
> 
> btw, cantu=
> aussie=erplexed on wet hair,  on dry hair
> ...



Thanks menina! I used to use Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in...I liked it too  but it would leave tiny white balls of buildup throughout my strands.  

I've tried Aussie Hair Insurance Leave In before as well and my hair laughed at it.  It really didn't do anything for my hair.

Haven't tried the Garnier spray yet.


----------



## sxyleogrl (Dec 24, 2011)

I would like to join...
My primary style is twists

I wear twists m thru r and then take down fri morn to wash and twist back up sunday afternoon/evening. I wash my hair and condition with shea naturals, i twist with ms jessies baby buttercreme, and daily moisturize with cantu....im thinking about sealing with crisco..lol

Im natural

I guess i restyle after 3 days...thats if i take the twists out...i mostly do twistouts to remind
 Myself to wash my haIr...still working on a consistent reggie

Retention and growth are my goals


----------



## BERlin (Dec 24, 2011)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
I usually wear twist outs.  Chunky or small, pulled back into a ponytail or bun.  Occasionally I will wear a braid out.

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
Co-washing at least once a week (I'm hoping I can find time to make it every four days though).  Shampoo every third wash with Giovanni Triple Treat or Taliah Waajid Childrens.  Co-wash with whatever's on hand - AO Camelia, Tresemme Naturals, Elucence usually.  No deep conditioning schedule, oil rinsing after each shampoo.  I shampoo, detangle, and condition while in chunky twists.  I twist with Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in and Aethiopika Twist Butter or whatever oil is on hand.  Twists are re-moisturized every other night with Darcy's Botanicals Leave-in. 

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural.

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
A more stable regimen.  Healthier ends (post my trim in early January)

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after:*
I'm going to try for two days.

*Starting Pic:* (the lowest layer of my stretched hair is just above BSL, the highest layer is at chin length)


----------



## SimJam (Dec 24, 2011)

starting pics

In the last challenge I took progress pics with twists in and I really didnt think they were good for comparisons as the legth of the twists changed depending on if I did chunky, small, mini and if I did them on wet or dry hair.  Just too many variables.

so I will post my twists to show styles, but I will measure progress on loose hair


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 25, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Bunning is my primary style. Once in a while I will add a flat twist, or a french braid, just to change it up.

What is your style maintenance regimen?
Co wash every other day (I work out hard, and I have Psoriasis on my sclap so I need to keep using my shampoo 2-3 times a week) I also moisturize and seal everyday, especially my ends. I am drinking 56 ounces of water a day. 

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
I am currently relaxed (two weeks post) but I am really thinking about transistioning.

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
I am really hoping that my ends will be looking much better. I recently colored my hair, and my ends have paid hte price.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days.

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## EasypeaZee (Dec 25, 2011)

]Meeee too!! I wanna join!!

    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?[/B]  Twists and braids

*What is your style maintenance regimen?* cowash, moisturize and retwist

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*  Relaxed

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*  APL by December 

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?*  No I plan to leave my twists in for a month and then retwist in order to keep my manipulation down and my retention up... Forgive my face and the size of the pics. Idk how to resize them


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2011)

Lovely locks I totally understand the colored ends problem! I did the same thing about a year ago and my hair broke off ridiculously. I also wasn't taking care of my hair very well then either so that didn't help. I still have dye on the last few inches of my hair and my ends are terrible, better than before, but not great. I am still seeing breakage, but not as bad. I'm progressively trimming them off and then I will be officially done with any chemicals ever put on my hair!


----------



## futurelonglocks (Dec 25, 2011)

Count me in!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Mini-twists*

What is your style maintenance regimen? *Mini-twists for 2 wks at a time, cowash every other day*

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural *

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *RETENTION *

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *3 days*

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). *Its in my siggy - those twists were done on 12/14*


----------



## NaturallyTori (Dec 25, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists and braids.
What is your style maintenance regimen? I want to keep my twists/braids in for at least two or three weeks at a time. I plan on co-washing and deep conditioning twice a week. Moisturize and seal daily. I will continue to take vitamins, drink plenty of water, and maintain a healthy diet. When I take the twists down, I will either Henna or just wash and condition, and re-twist or re-braid hair.  
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural.
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I just want to retain.
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Three days.
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). I will post a picture on January 1st.


----------



## jazzerz (Dec 26, 2011)

..Deleted..


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies, have anyone of you had issues with your edges when bunning? How do I prevent issues such as the edges weakening or even breakage around where the bun is placed?


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 26, 2011)

Lurking...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> Ladies, have anyone of you had issues with your edges when bunning? How do I prevent issues such as the edges weakening or even breakage around where the bun is placed?



Fine 4s
from what i gather, you place the bun in different positions each day, avoiding using elastics to create a ponytail, and don't make the bun too tight.  you simply twist the hair up(coil around) and pin it down or use a satin scrunchie to secure.  you can use hair sticks and clips as well.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 27, 2011)

Will a non satin scrunchy work as well? The satin ones have a tendency to slip off of my hair.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 27, 2011)

2011 is the first year I wore braids as a means to grow and repair my hair.  I like it so I am in this challenge.

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
  Braids with fringe in twists in between wash and braid to wash.


*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I CO, DC, oil rinse, seal and detangle every 5 days.


*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
  Natural 

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*

  I am recovering from a 4-5 year shedding.  Layers developed, and there was no more progress in length.  I hope to see one and a half inch of progress  on my crown area and the thickness moving down.  The longest strands are just past hip.  I am aiming for full crown at hip in 2012.  Same goal for the layer that is just at BCL then to protect my layer at lower TBL(Which may be terminal.)
  Goal to get layers as close together as is naturally entended with my hair.

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
      I don't plan on wearing my hair out however I would like to go back to mini braids at the end of this challenge.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 27, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> Ladies, have anyone of you had issues with your edges when bunning? How do I prevent issues such as the edges weakening or even breakage around where the bun is placed?



  I use satin twist.  I take my briaids or hair and start rolling half way up until all roled on the twist.  Then I twist up till secure.  No ruff edges and not tight to cause breakage. This is what they look like.






  The second way is I  start a loose twist then I start to wind the hair in a bun holding it down at first.  When all the ends are in I use a large soft tip hair pin to secure the bun ends to the bun not my scalp hairs.  It may take 3 hair pins or more for alot of hair.





  I had no breakage.

I am now using another method because the bun was getting to heavy as some of my volume has returned this past 10 months.   Need to get a photo later.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2011)

lovely_locks
i don't recommend using a cotton one.  they absorb moisture and may cause breakage.  use Goody Good Day Hair pins to secure the bun and then put a scrunchie on top to hold in place.  remember you don't want to make it too tight.



lovely_locks said:


> Will a non satin scrunchy work as well? The satin ones have a tendency to slip off of my hair.


----------



## cch24 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm super excited for this challenge! I started this Friday with a shampoo, dc, detangle, and wash and go pony. Wore the ponytail until Monday morning, when I spritzed, added moisturizer, and bunned. Will repeat this Friday!


----------



## jenaccess (Dec 27, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? bunning
What is your style maintenance regimen? Daily moisturize, weeky shampoo and condition
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? texlaxed
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retain length
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 
I will post picture this saturday


----------



## TruMe (Dec 28, 2011)

I would like to join.  Just what I was looking for.

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Bunning.  May try a combination of twists and bunning as well.

What is your style maintenance regimen?
I will doing a wet bun every morning after taking out my night braids.  After unbraiding, I will wet hair with water, seal with castor oil, put back in a bun, slick edges down with KCCC, wrap with a scarf for 20 minutes, remove scarf and go.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Length retention.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry that I have been missing in action ladies. I have been pretty much locked out of the site until this evening. I will get everything updated by New Years Eve.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 28, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> @lovely_locks
> i don't recommend using a cotton one. they absorb moisture and may cause breakage. use Goody Good Day Hair pins to secure the bun and then put a scrunchie on top to hold in place. remember you don't want to make it too tight.


 
Ah okay, thanks. I actually bought some mini goody twist pins(?) I forgot what they are called yesterday. I have yet to use them.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2011)

Added my starting pics to post #40.  I will mostly wear flat twists in an updo.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd love to join

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? box braids
What is your style maintenance regimen? cowash daily, re-braid every 3-4 weeks
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retain length and less breakage from manipulation
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? No more than 2 days
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

About 3 weeks old


----------



## manter26 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've decided to wear wigs instead of only braids. I have my hair in large braids in a bun while at home, but I'm putting a wig over it to leave the house. I work from home so I'm only out 2-4 hours at a time maybe once or twice a week. 

If that's against the rules, I'll withdraw from the challenge.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm rocking back and forth contemplating getting braid extensions. My only problem is I would need 30"+ human hair. Two packs would cost me the price of a small car and two kidneys. Where am I to get that sort of money? 

If anyone will hook me up, I'll braid yours too for free and I do a fairly good job. oke: Tis the season for giving y'all so that's why I'm offering my time. 

Ooh...now that I think about it, people charge $200+ to do braid extensions. I will accept a gift card for hisandher.com to braid someone's hair.  (Desperate times call for desperate measures.  )


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I've decided to wear wigs instead of only braids. I have my hair in large braids in a bun while at home, but I'm putting a wig over it to leave the house. I work from home so I'm only out 2-4 hours at a time maybe once or twice a week.
> 
> If that's against the rules, I'll withdraw from the challenge.


 
Yeah manter26, that is against the rules. HYH challenge may be a better fit for you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry I have been missing in action ladies. I haven't been able to get on the forum for days since it has been sooooo slow   So I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Yeah manter26, that is against the rules. HYH challenge may be a better fit for you.



Okie Dokes...GL to everyone else!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2011)

UPDATE: Those with a completed initial post + picture will be considered challengers. All others will be considered visitors. That way I can tag the challengers when it comes time for updates.

I will give everyone until Jan 1st to update their information. And I will update the challenger list on January 2nd.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 29, 2011)

Hair is bunned this week and next, then will be back to twisting.

Someone is playing a cruel joke on me.  I couldn't find my camera to take end-of-year pics, so I used my cell phone.  Now I can't find that either !  I'll find both by Sunday though faithVA.


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 29, 2011)

Question, how do you ladies keep the tips of your twists from unraveling? I'm doing my first set and they seem ok but the ends unravel and look puffy?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 30, 2011)

blaqphoenix, usually I just wet them a little and then twirl the end of the hair around itself, almost so it forms a curl.  If I have some twisting butter or something, I'll use that to give a little more hold.  

Nonie has some great pics that show her twirling the ends of her twists.  Hopefully she can chime in and help.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2011)

futurelonglocks, can you share how you cowash/wash in your mini twists?  I usually take my down because they end up looking fuzzy.  TIA


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks like this challenge is well under way. Can I get in please? Thanks

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Braids
What is your style maintenance regimen? co 2x/wk, DC 1x/wk baggy ~3x/wk. Restyle about every 10 days
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retain length with less manipulation
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 
starting pic is in my siggy


----------



## Nubenap22 (Dec 30, 2011)

I added my starting twist to my original post on the 2nd page!! I might add a pic of how I wear it new years. I twisted on air dried hair in chunky twist and just added flaxseed gel and my ends moisture sealer. I gotta learn how to do chunky twists on my hair!!


----------



## menina (Dec 30, 2011)

*picture is posted on page 3 w/ original info


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 30, 2011)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?I will be doing twists and buns every 2 weeks
What is your style maintenance regimen? Nothing really, just take hair scrunchie down at night, oil ends, pin up and put on bonnett.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope to retain a lot of length and make it to waistlenght.
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). I won't be wearing my hair out, it's way too cold here for that, buns and twists every two weeks, alternating styles so I don't get bored.
faithVA


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 31, 2011)

Just added my statring pic to page 1. Let's get it ladies!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 31, 2011)

faithVA I updated my original post with my starting pics (post #4)


----------



## JudithO (Dec 31, 2011)

Not officially in this challenge (yet) but I twisted up my hair today and thought to share pictures 

ETA: I'm in.... 

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Mostly 2-strand twists + bun.
*What is your style maintenance regimen?* I moisturize and seal every other night, wash biweekly in my twists and redo my twists monthly. Will incorporate oiling scalp with castor oil. 
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *MBL is my goal for 2012. Retain at least 0.5 inch monthly (that's my regular growth) .. I'm taking Nioxin 1/day too.. just incase it helps. 
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *I never really wear my hair out. I usually put it in another protective style. 
*Include Starting Pic: *Siggy shows current length + pics attached.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Dec 31, 2011)

NaturallyTori said:


> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists and braids.
> What is your style maintenance regimen? I want to keep my twists/braids in for at least two or three weeks at a time. I plan on co-washing and deep conditioning twice a week. Moisturize and seal daily. I will continue to take vitamins, drink plenty of water, and maintain a healthy diet. When I take the twists down, I will either Henna or just wash and condition, and re-twist or re-braid hair.
> Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural.
> What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I just want to retain.
> ...


 
Here are my starting pictures:


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 31, 2011)

Please add me!!!

    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists & buns

    What is your style maintenance regimen? DC airdry into twists/braids or buns
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*  Natural

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*  Full WL or HL by end of year

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?*  Yes

Starting pic:


----------



## silentdove13 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so excited to be back to LHCF and hope that 2012 is a great year for my hair to get back on track.  


 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? twist
   2. What is your style maintenance regimen? need to rework it since I fell off two years ago but will be returning to DC'ing once a week, properly detangling my hair and no heat
   3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural 
   4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? discipline, growth 
   5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I think I will do 3 days in case my school schedule gets hectic 
   6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
in signature


----------



## TruMe (Dec 31, 2011)

Added starting pics to post 71.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 1, 2012)

I will be back later to update my post and add a starting pic. I am twisting my hair up tonight and hope to leave them in for 2 weeks but I don't know if they will stay neat that long. We'll see! Right now I am steaming but I will take my starting pic when I am done.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2012)

Installed my first set of twists....they came out well but the crown seems a little spacey. I gotta learn proper parting to make them full. Also tried flat twisting for the first time...I need to work on the tension but they came out well for my first stab at it.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 2, 2012)

My phone died this week!  This is a twistout result from mid December.  I am using a temporary flip phone that takes terrible pics and it doesn't connect to my pc.  AT&T is sending me a phone this week.  Please give me until this weekend to post recent pics.  I'm in two strand twists as we speak!


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 2, 2012)

Count me in I have been in twist for a week now. My main style will be twist or a bun. My routine will be co wash once a week or every two weeks moisturize and seal at least twice a week, and steam once evey two weeks. I am natural and I hope to achieve less single strand knots and length. I will restyle after 3 days. Here are my starting pics:











On the shirt I am touching the #10


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 2, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Twist hair every three weeks.
 3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I'm natural.
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I want to be able to put my hair in a bun without having my hair in twists or pulling too tight.
 5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Usually three days.
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2012)

faithVA: Can I join this challenge??


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2012)

Diva_Esq said:


> @faithVA: Can I join this challenge??


 
Absolutely Diva_Esq, Just answer the questions and post your starting pic.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladies, The official challengers list has been updated. If you don't see your name and you have completed your profiled and including a pic, let me know. Otherwise complete your profile, including your starting pic and I will add you to the challengers list.



SimJam, discodumpling, cch24, LoveTheSkinImIn, Tibbar, Nubenap22
shortdub78, gvin89, menina, BERlin, lovely_locks, EasypeaZee
futurelonglocks, TruMe, TopShelf, MeowMix, NaturallyTori
thaidreams, silentdove13, babylone09


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladies, please complete your profile and include your starting pic to be included as an official challenger. If you have already and I have overlooked it please let me know.

Asha97, youwillrise, ladykpnyc, Ronnieaj
NappyNelle
metamorphose88
Successfulmiss
Missi
cherryhair123
An_gell
JustGROWwithIt
sxyleogrl
jazzerz
blaqphoenix
Vintagecoilylocks
jenaccess
ImFree27
KaramelDiva1978
Chameleonchick
Diva_Esq


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2012)

@faithVA: Thank you for adding me to the challenge. Here is the required info:

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Mostly 2-strand twists/twist outs and wet buns.
*What is your style maintenance regimen?* I deep condition overnight or under the dryer, then I cowash and wear a wash n go to air dry. In the evening, I 2-strand twist on dry/ slightly damp hair and rock the twists for several days before styling the twist out for several more days. At night, I re-twist in big sections. Every morning, I untwist, fluff and go. For wet buns, I cowash daily and wet bun using Goody ouchless bands, a leave-in, Curl Smoothie and some wax/ Ecostlyer for slicking my edges. I will alternate mainly between those 2 styles until my next length check in March at the end of the challenge.
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retention of more length, healthy ends, less manipulation, protective styling, thick, lush, healthy hair, my MBL and WL goals as early as possible.
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *3 days
*Include Starting Pic: *I am posting more pics than necessary, but I rarely post pics on here, so I felt like sharing!   Hope you don't mind.

*Length Check 12/28/11 straightened*





Twists





Twistout front





Twistout back





Twistout Side





2-3 day old twistout





Typical Wet buns (1-pin up bun, 2- cinnamon bun with flat twist)


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

faithVA Updated my original post!

Today I am washing and deeeeeeeeep conditioning. I'm going to airdry and twist tomorrow.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 2, 2012)

Im gonna wash and deep condition today once I get home.
have my hair in a twistout from yesterday


----------



## NaijaNaps (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurking in this challenge. Good luck ladies!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 2, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned with braids for the 1st time ever. Hopefully they won't get matted  or tangled before I take them out next week. They've been in for almost a month.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my starting pictures.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

I two strand twisted my hair last night. Took forever! I had to keep stopping and also I did them smaller than usual. I am hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks and redo them for another 2 weeks after that and hopefully get close to an inch of growth in those 4 weeks. We'll see how they hold up! I'll be GHE'ing every night and M&S'ing nightly along with applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum mix to my scalp every other night and massaging. And I will do a weekly wash and DC and a mid-week co wash with MT.

I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Right now I am primarily in Twists because I am coming from the Twist for Growth challenge that just ended this month. This will probably continue to be my primary style throughout this next phase as well. That and bunning.
> What is your style maintenance regimen? I wash and DC weekly and M&S nightly. I also do scalp massages every other night with a mix of Megatek, Beemine sulfur serum and water. GHE every night. Taking vitamins religiously. Plan to dust every 2-3 months this next year also.
> Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Au naturale
> What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retention. My hair grows great but my ends break easily. Twists and PS's help me to retain them. I want to be APL by the spring.
> ...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no I am soo sorry! I did not realize that picture was going to show up that large! Well...there's my starting pic


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 2, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Twist hair every 5 days
 3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length
 5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days 
6. Include Starting pic
Sorry the pic looks weird but I have to roll it as I go or my twist unravel so I took  a pic of one section


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd like to join, please! I got a major haircut and regret it so much, I don't even want to wear my hair out anyway.

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
Buns!

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I'll take down my bun in the evening, moisturize, and replace to the top of my head and cover with a scarf for the night.
In the morning I'll tidy up my edges with some shea butter and brush back if necessary.

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Get into the habit of bunning and stop touching my hair! I don't know if it's possible in 3 months, but I would love to be APL again by then.

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
2 days max!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JustGROWwithIt and cherryhair123, Thanks for attempting to post your pics. But I don't see a picture for either of you. So you will have to try again.

1. Go to your original post.
2. Click edit
3. Click the paperclip
4. Browse to a picture on your computer
5. Click upload
6. Close the box
7. Click the paperclip again, and it will show the image(s) you uploaded
8. Select the name of the image and it will drop it into the post.

Hope that helps.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Diva_Esq, NappyNelle, Chameleonchick, @GrandPrix, you have been added to the challenger list. Thanks for your updates.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## TruMe (Jan 3, 2012)

Wearing my hair in a braidout from having my hair braided up for the past 2 days.  I couldn't resist the temptation to wear my hair out today instead of waiting until this weekend.  No big deal, since I had my hair protected Sunday instead of wearing it out.  Will be washing my hair tonight and back to bunning tomorrow and for the rest of the week.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so excited about this new start. I really need to back away from the wigs and everything. My husband "made" me wear my hair out when his judgmental family came here and I felt so stress free. I didn't have to worry about making sure the wig wasn't going to be able to fall off. It was nice. I can do a lot with these twists so I'm gonna make it work.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 3, 2012)

@faithVA Updated my original post!  I believe my post is #36.

I'm currently wearing twists now, and will sport a twist out for a few days.  I plan to wash and re-style into wet set twists for my next style.

GL ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm back in twists for 2011. I still need some inches. I have a hard time getting the majority of my twists into a bun without pulling them and they still wiggle loose. 

I wore a twist out on New Years day. So last night I used a conditioner and twisted my hair into small to medium twists. They don't look like much but they feel nice.

Going to go home and try to take some pictures. I want to do a measurement and take a picture the first week of every month to chart my progress. Because I swear my hair isn't retaining. 

I do think twisting with the conditioner and learning how to use the SM Smoothie correctly for my hair is going to help me in the long run.

I may try to keep these in for 2 weeks but I will wait until Saturday to decide.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm still twisting... it's taking forever and there's nothing interesting on television.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I still join??

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? boxed braids
What is your style maintenance regimen?wash/dc/detangle hair, put box braids in for 5 days, plopped wash n go for 2 days, start the cycle over again
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?I'm growing my hair back to WL after a BC to chin length
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?2
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

curlycrocheter said:


> Can I still join??
> 
> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? boxed braids
> What is your style maintenance regimen?wash/dc/detangle hair, put box braids in for 5 days, plopped wash n go for 2 days, start the cycle over again
> ...


 
Welcome curlycrocheter. Yes you can still join. We are just getting started.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome curlycrocheter. Yes you can still join. We are just getting started.



Awesome!  I wore box braids all through the summer and they were amazing!  They just took 8+ to do.

I've worn them once this winter and they lasted about 5 days so this challenge is perfect for me.  I'll be doing them tomorrow after my daughter goes to her grandparent's house


----------



## JudithO (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm officially in. Edited my post #92

Truth is I said I wasn't going to join anymore challenges, cos I'm mostly lazy to post updates.. but I really liked hanging out with y'all in the other challenges last year.. so what the heck.. lol...


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 4, 2012)

faithVA I'm out the challenge


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 4, 2012)

curlycrocheter said:


> Awesome!  I wore box braids all through the summer and they were amazing!  They just took 8+ to do.
> 
> I've worn them once this winter and they lasted about 5 days so this challenge is perfect for me.  I'll be doing them tomorrow after my daughter goes to her grandparent's house



Pics please-would love to see some box braid examples on non-weaved hair.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> JustGROWwithIt and cherryhair123, Thanks for attempting to post your pics. But I don't see a picture for either of you. So you will have to try again.
> 
> 1. Go to your original post.
> 2. Click edit
> ...


Pics showed up now


----------



## TruMe (Jan 4, 2012)

Bun for the day.


----------



## Curlykutie (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm joining and I got twist this week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I'm officially in. Edited my post #92
> 
> Truth is I said I wasn't going to join anymore challenges, cos I'm mostly lazy to post updates.. but I really liked hanging out with y'all in the other challenges last year.. so what the heck.. lol...


 
judy4all, I'm glad you decided to hang out with us. And you know my threads are low stress. Yes, I do want a starting and ending pic but besides that we can work it out 

Your hair is already growing nicely. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2012)

Curlykutie said:


> I'm joining and I got twist this week.


 
Curlykutie, let me know when you update your post so I can add you officially to the challenge.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone share their maintenance regimen when in twists/braids?  I've never tried to wash/DC in them and want to know a process that works.


----------



## septemberbaby (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in! I didn't take care of my hair well towards the end of the 2011. I have been inspired by the 2011 progress/reveal threads. It also helps to know that I'm not alone in this journey and it is possible to reach my hair health & length goals in 2012. 

My starting point (nape) is touching/grazing APL. My goal is to reach BSL August 2012.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 4, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Can someone share their maintenance regimen when in twists/braids?  I've never tried to wash/DC in them and want to know a process that works.



gvin89 I moisturize with water and seal with a castor oil mix every other day. Oil my scalp with castor oil. I wash and condition in twists every other week... no dc.. (prepoo with evco overnight first), and redo my edges. I redo the entire head of twists monthly by washing in twists as usual, airdrying with scarf n bun till 60% dry, then redoing twists one by one(i dont unravel my whole head of twists)

Hope this helps..

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Can someone share their maintenance regimen when in twists/braids? I've never tried to wash/DC in them and want to know a process that works.


 
I can't help you with that one. But I know a few ladies on here do wash in them and will be able to provide you with tips.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2012)

[USER=21123 said:
			
		

> septemberbaby[/USER];14980721]I'm in! I didn't take care of my hair well towards the end of the 2011. I have been inspired by the 2011 progress/reveal threads. It also helps to know that I'm not alone in this journey and it is possible to reach my hair health & length goals in 2012.
> 
> My starting point (nape) is touching/grazing APL. My goal is to reach BSL August 2012.


 
Let me know when you update your post so I can officially add you to the challenge.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm finally finished twisting my hair; I have to take pictures, but I'm not sure how I'll style them today.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 4, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Can someone share their maintenance regimen when in twists/braids? I've never tried to wash/DC in them and want to know a process that works.


 
I cowash daily and I am very careful and make sure that I smooth the conditioner down the shaft of the braid and that I  rub gently on the scalp so that the hair doesn't get tangled or matted. same thing when I shampoo (once every 3 weeks), apply my deep conditioner (weekly)  and when I apply my leave-in (daily). I do go heavy on the hair with the products because I work 13 hour days and really need my hair to stay moist, and this has been helping.

I love love love washing my hair now because i don't have to detangle but once a month when its time to re-do my breaids. So far I haven't experienced lots of build-up and the daily co-washing my be the reason


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 4, 2012)

1.What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 2 strand twists + 2 strand flat twists
2.What is your style maintenance regimen? Twist and leave in for two weeks, DC and wash hair 2x a week (shampoo and co-wash in alternation), m&s as needed as well as scalping, leave hair out for 2 days (during this time is when I'll do ayurvedic tea rinses and DC) and repeat.
3.Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4.What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? More length, growth and moisture retention, versatility
5.After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days

ETA: Will DC 1x a week^^


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, @faithVA
Here are my starting pics. I hope it works this time 
These are pics taken on freshly washed hair. In the first pic there is a black mark on the back of my shirt. That is where my hair was in October but it was just a funky part of my hair that was about 1" longer than the rest so I had it cut off. The bra pic is just to show where my armpits are to see how close I am to APL.
I was searching through my phone pics because I knew I had taken a pic of my hair not too long ago and I wanted to see how much it grew. When I found it I was shocked. I took it in the same shirt as the pics below. The pic on my phone is dated 11/12/11 and it is approx 1" above the black line on my shirt. The pic posted below is from a few days ago and it's approx 1" PAST the line! (My hubby's fingers are blocking the ends of my hair but it is at the bottom of his fingers). That's way more growth than I thought I had and only in a month and a half! I am just going to keep doing what I've been doing because it's obviously working for me. If my hair keeps this up I'll be APL by March! I can't figure out how to get my pic off my phone but when I do I'll come back and edit this post.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

I got you MaraWithLove and JustGROWwithIt.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

I am really thinking about washing/cowashing and retwisting my hair every 4 days. I think it will help up the moisture in my hair and it will make a difference in the health of my crown. I've been really lazy when it comes to the idea of retwisting my hair mid-week because it eats up so much time. I'm still a bit up in the air. But I may give it a try to see.

I think I need to buy one of those thermal heat/steaming packs. That way I can condition with heat while still being able to move around.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm thinking about washing my hair more often as well! I'm really liking my wash and go's so I'm thinking I can wash on Fridays, down for weekend, and then wash again on Monday and bun for the week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

cch24 said:


> I'm thinking about washing my hair more often as well! I'm really liking my wash and go's so I'm thinking I can wash on Fridays, down for weekend, and then wash again on Monday and bun for the week.


 
I think if my hair was at a length where I could wash, stretch overnight and bun in the morning I would be less hesitant. But I think I have another 3 to 6 months before my hair will be bun ready. I am sooooo looking forward to it though.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 5, 2012)

cch24 said:


> I'm thinking about washing my hair more often as well! I'm really liking my wash and go's so I'm thinking I can wash on Fridays, down for weekend, and then wash again on Monday and bun for the week.



That is a great routine!!


----------



## JudithO (Jan 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am really thinking about washing/cowashing and retwisting my hair every 4 days. I think it will help up the moisture in my hair and it will make a difference in the health of my crown. I've been really lazy when it comes to the idea of retwisting my hair mid-week because it eats up so much time. I'm still a bit up in the air. But I may give it a try to see.
> 
> I think I need to buy one of those thermal heat/steaming packs. That way I can condition with heat while still being able to move around.



Why are you re-twisting your hair so often? Can't you wash in twists?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Why are you re-twisting your hair so often? Can't you wash in twists?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
No I cannot. I have tried several times and its just waste of time. When water hits my hair, whether I touch it or not my hair unravels from the root. When it unravels it tangles. And it is harder to retwist it once it goes haywire than to just start from scratch.

I cannot even mist my hair unless is primarily oils.  

The good news is because my hair straightens out when water hits it, I really don't have to detangle.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> No I cannot. I have tried several times and its just waste of time. When water hits my hair, whether I touch it or not my hair unravels from the root. When it unravels it tangles. And it is harder to retwist it once it goes haywire than to just start from scratch.
> 
> I cannot even mist my hair unless is primarily oils.
> 
> The good news is because my hair straightens out when water hits it, I really don't have to detangle.



Wow.. twisting every 4 days is a ton of work and maipulation.. even if a waterfall came down on me my hair wont unravel. Isnt there some other style that takes shorter time than twisting ... maybe larger twistouts every 4 days? Cornrows every week? 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Wow.. twisting every 4 days is a ton of work and maipulation.. even if a waterfall came down on me my hair wont unravel. Isnt there some other style that takes shorter time than twisting ... maybe larger twistouts every 4 days? Cornrows every week?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
No not yet. My hair isn't long enough for either to look decent. My shrinkage even after stretching is major so my twistouts just look like afros. And at this length I'm not feeling the cornrows unless I had someone else do them. 

Right now I don't have many options. I can twist every 4 days or every 7 days. It's going to be another 3 to 6 months before I have enough length to do anything else. 

My hair is very time consuming. But fortunately I have been at this for 16 months and I have gotten used to twisting my entire head every week. When I first started it took me 4 hours to twist my hair. I did that every Sunday. Now I can do it in 1.5 hours. So I'm thankful for the progress.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 5, 2012)

Well ... more power to you. I think i wore mine in braids mostly at that length. We'll keep rooting for you hun.. i can't wait for you to start bunning... 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2012)

faithVA  My hair was very time consuming to twist and style at that length as well. I don't know how the time commitment decreased with more length and thickness, but trust me, it does get easier!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA My hair was very time consuming to twist and style at that length as well. I don't know how the time commitment decreased with more length and thickness, but trust me, it does get easier!


 
Thanks NappyNelle. The time is getting shorter which is why I can consider doing it midweek. I am thinking that once my twists hang closer to my shoulders I can make them bigger. I just try to be thankful for the little things


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I am changing my duration of twists from three weeks to two weeks. These might not make it. So changing it to an every two weeks redo. 

Sent from my A100 using A100


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm actually starting to enjoy wearing my bun.  It's so easy, looks neat, and I'm never late for work anymore trying to perfect my wash and go. 

I do feel a little boring though!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 5, 2012)

Grand Prix said:


> I do feel a little boring though!



Me too unfortunately...and already.  Not a good sign but I want retention and length more so I will buckle down and make it through.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2012)

my first style for the year (from the salon)

cornrows with twists put up into a frenchroll to tuck my ends away 
I have the front out in a bang right now, but I'll wear it up in a pompador (sp) sometimes.









oh and my baby pony puff, achieved by making 2 pony tails, an inner one and an outer one. I think I'll wear twist outs or buns for the 3 days per week when Im not in twists


----------



## cch24 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm home on break so I've been doing lots of experiments on my hair. I just discovered that knot today and the curling custard give me a fabulous wash and go. So tomorrow I'm going to try wetting my hair with a spray bottle, deep conditioning for an hour, and detangling. After my hair is detangled I'll put it in 10 twists, hop in the shower, shampoo my scalp, and rinse. After I get out I'll apply the products and see if my wash and go turns out. The only thing I'm worried about is detangling my hair with gel already in it. If I hit a snag I'll just shampoo and re-dc. I'll post pics if it's not a total fail.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just realized that these are natural products and I should just be able to cowash them out! Duh. I'll try that instead.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2012)

I wore my twists half-up, half-down on Wednesday, but today, my twists are bunned.  Three people asked me what kind of hair I used; they didn't believe me when I said it was my own hair.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 5, 2012)

With the exception of Christmas and NYE, my hair's been bunned for the past 2 weeks.  Aphogee 2-step treatment followed by 3 weeks of twist to come on Saturday!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 5, 2012)

I can now make a pony tail! My natural hair has never been long enough to do this! Now I have to research how to make my bun look polished. I'm so psyched!  I will now be wearing buns as my growth style.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 5, 2012)

Speaking of buns i've been wearing one forever. I just rewet & remoisturize & seal and put a scarf on. I top it off with my wool scully cause it's freezing in NYC. 

I've been rinsing daily because I sweat heavily during workouts so buns it shall be until I get the energy and time to attempt a real style & braid my hair.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

Finished my twists earlier!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I can now make a pony tail! My natural hair has never been long enough to do this! Now I have to research how to make my bun look polished. I'm so psyched! I will now be wearing buns as my growth style.


 
 DDTexlaxed. It is a major milestone. Please share some of your bun styles with us. I can't yet do a bun so I will be living through you


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

I am hoping by the end of March, that all of my hair is long enough to pull my twists at least into a high bun. Then hopefully I can just put in abou 40 twists and keep it moving.

I usually wear my twist out for one day and then put the hair into a banana clip the next day because my twist out shrinks up so much and I haven't figured out how to preserve it. But I twisted out my bangs only yesterday. And last night I was too tired to retwist all the twists. So I twisted the loose hair into 4 very loose twists, twisted those 4 together and put a rod on the end. Took them out this morning and my waves are still there and theres a very nice curl on the end. 

Can't do the rod for the entire head because I'm not sleeping on rods. But next time I will try twisting the sections of hair into loose large sections and laying them down some type of way. Maybe it will work.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok so inspired by SimJam I took the time to braid my hair this morning. Be back with pics later. I wanna see how this do holds up to a hard sweaty cardio session and a rinse. I'm hoping to keep it for about a week!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 6, 2012)

YaY, please remember to post the pics !!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing. I haven't worked all this week so I've just been hanging out at home (sick kiddos) So I've been GHEing all night and day until my DH comes home and then I pull the baggy off . Then I've been M&Sing at night, applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum and water mix to scalp every other night and massaging and just keep my twists pinned and covered. I did a mid-week co-wash on Wednesday as well with MT. My hair is feeling reall moisturized. I'm going to keep this up and see how it goes. I need to invest in some cute hats/scarfs to protect my hair from the cold weather when I go out. Then I'll only have my hair uncovered for a few hours in the evening when the hubby is home, at work, and at church. I'll check at the end of this month and see if this helped with retention at all since that's my problem.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

[USER=337083 said:
			
		

> JustGROWwithIt[/USER];14999773]I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing. I haven't worked all this week so I've just been hanging out at home (sick kiddos) So I've been GHEing all night and day until my DH comes home and then I pull the baggy off . Then I've been M&Sing at night, applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum and water mix to scalp every other night and massaging and just keep my twists pinned and covered. I did a mid-week co-wash on Wednesday as well with MT. My hair is feeling reall moisturized. I'm going to keep this up and see how it goes. I need to invest in some cute hats/scarfs to protect my hair from the cold weather when I go out. Then I'll only have my hair uncovered for a few hours in the evening when the hubby is home, at work, and at church. I'll check at the end of this month and see if this helped with retention at all since that's my problem.


 
What in the world is GHEing? I have seen it before. I know its similar to baggying right?


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 6, 2012)

SimJam Thank you for the inspiration for my 1st long term (1 week ) PS!














Ok so here are some of my cheats on the style. Bigger rows, I can never make exact size parts. The very front of the style is actually just 2 strand twisted. My cornrows are finsished with a combo of 2 AND 3 strand twists. It really just depended on how much hair I was working with. 

I'll see how it holds up for a week.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 6, 2012)

looks good discodumpling


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 6, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Me too unfortunately...and already. Not a good sign but I want retention and length more so I will buckle down and make it through.


 
And we'll look extra cute when spring comes.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a terrible photo but it gets my point across...

I wore a wash and go for about 4 hours today, and then put it in 2 braids after I dampened my hair and added some Garnier Pure Clean conditioner as a leave-in. I'll moisturize my ends every morning and night, and I'll probably cowash/rebraid on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What in the world is GHEing? I have seen it before. I know its similar to baggying right?



Green house effect.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm taking down my braids, which has takwn about 3-4 hours. What I've noticed is the need to be more careful when starting the braids. The roots were a little knotty because I had random loose pieces of hair out, which required more time to take then out. I also noticed that some braids were more moisturized than other parts of the hair, so I'll have to be more precise when moisturizing.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Think I'm going to bun for awhile-don't feel like doing a henna-buns cover grey better


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wore my twistout for 2 days....washing and DCing today. Twisting up again as I watch TV


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just a first week update:

my name wont stay twisted for the life of me. So I've re-twisted it a few times. I've worn my hair down to class only once. The next day it was up in a small pony with the ends tucked ( baggied the ends and sealed before tucking the ends ). 

Tonight I think I'm going to re-twist the front. Ive been wearing them in a pony tails with my silk scarf while I've been home and the front has gotten really egh loooking. 

Things I'm going to do this week: Baggie only my ends maybe twice this week and seal. 
Thursday or Friday the 12th or 13th im going to wear a twist out. Saturday night I'll pre-poo while at work. Then sunday will be detangle, poo, and wash ( maybe) condition day. 

It all sounds good but I know I can make it work!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2012)

I need to get started on my hair but I'm dragging. I wore a twist out yesterday so now my hair is up in 20 twists. I applied Castor oil to my scalp last night and let it soak in. So want to DC with AO GPB and then retwist. It shouldn't take long once I really get started.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 8, 2012)

3 hours braiding these last night:
wet them this morning so that they would curl on the ends, which didn't work. I guess I need the conditioner to make them curl










Dry hair


----------



## BreeNique (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm IN!

I'm saving my spot--my stash is at school, so next week I'll update with photos, a list, etc.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 8, 2012)

My twists are a week old today. They're holding up fairly well. I re-twisted to front row and the back row on Friday since the front was looking a little raggedy and the back my hair is finer there so the twists were unravelling. I was going to shampoo and DC today but my hair didn't feel like it needed it so I instead ran my hands under water and used my wet hands to dampen my hair just a little and then applied MT and HTN Protein DC all over, covered with a baggie and wrapped it up in my hair therapy wrap. I'm just going to leave this on until tonight when I shower and rinse it out then. I'm warming my therapy wrap in the microwave every 20 mins to keep it warm. After I rinse I'll check out my twists and retwist any loose twists. Then I will apply my leave in, m&s, and massage my scalp with my mix of water, MT and Beemine sulfer serum and GHE over night. I'll be taking these out on Weds night or Thurs morning...we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally rinsed out my conditioner. Applied my SM Smoothie mix, let it air dry and reapplied SM Smoothie. I put 2 strand twist in the front. But it was so late I flat twisted the rest and applied unpetroleum jelly to the ends. I will try to put it in a bun tomorrow. Not sure how that will turn out. I haven't done a bun before. Probably tomorrow night I will twist the remainder of my hair into 2 strand twists.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 9, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I use satin twist.  I take my briaids or hair and start rolling half way up until all roled on the twist.  Then I twist up till secure.  No ruff edges and not tight to cause breakage. This is what they look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vintagecoilylocks  Love love love your hair. I mean I love my henna hair but I also love the salt and pepper and every time I see your hair it makes me want to go back. I also love my curls but you make me want to rock the twist.


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 9, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? bunning
What is your style maintenance regimen? DC weekly, moisturize daily, Aphogee DC monthly.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Texlax
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retain length and add thickness
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
3


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry! I forgot starting picture.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA can I join in?

I was wigging it but due to some of my financial goals I will not be indulging in my weaves and wigs this year. So on to bunning!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?Mostly buns. I have bangs cut, so those short twists would look funny  I am dry bunning until it gets nice outside
What is your style maintenance regimen? At night I moisturize with some oils, wear my scarf, and then the next day I do it all again.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? colored Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I want to be able to deep condition my hair every weekend and also transition out of some of my color damage, while still remaining a blonde. I will probably get my color retouched next weekend.
A healthy BSL by next year would make me happy.
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? My hair will have breathe days on the weekend.
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).






as you can see, some of the light peices broke. This is a result of color cleansing and highlights on top of highlights. working at the salon really did a number on my own hair, I just kept getting bored. 





I want my curls to reach my shoulders as well.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 9, 2012)

Day 3 with these braids. So on Saturday I got a compliment. Nevermind that it was from the supermarket crackhead & she only wanted $1, it was a compliment & i'll take it LOL! I swear she just popped up and was like "das nice" 

My Mama & my Aunty love it too but they are easily impressed by ANYBODY that can do their own hair. LMAO!

I've rinsed everyday and will continue to rinse,remoisturize, & seal so long as I keep sweating up a storm everyday!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome jenaccess and SummerSolstice


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> Day 3 with these braids. So on Saturday I got a compliment. Nevermind that it was from the supermarket crackhead & she only wanted $1, it was a compliment & i'll take it LOL! I swear she just popped up and was like *"das nice" *
> 
> My Mama & my Aunty love it too but they are easily impressed by ANYBODY that can do their own hair. LMAO!
> 
> I've rinsed everyday and will continue to rinse,remoisturize, & seal so long as I keep sweating up a storm everyday!


 
 That's funny. I can almost hear it in that Erykah Badu crackhead voice. Take it however you can get it girl.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 9, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> Nevermind that it was from the supermarket crackhead & she only wanted $1, it was a compliment & i'll take it LOL! I swear she just popped up and was like "das nice"


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm back in twists, yay!!  I did my Aphogee treatment, followed by a moisturizing DC, and then twisted.  I think they look pretty good too .  Planning to keep these in until 1/28.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have my hair in a bun in the back and curly in the front.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i have my hair in a bun in the back and curly in the front.


 
Hey why are you copying me shortdub78?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA

 i wasn't even trying to put it in a bun either!  i was trying to twist up the back and it just ended up that way! i thought i couldn't use this hair stick thingy for that, but hey i found something new to try!  now i gotta find your post! 



faithVA said:


> Hey why are you copying me shortdub78?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> i wasn't even trying to put it in a bun either!  i was trying to twist up the back and it just ended up that way! i thought i couldn't use this hair stick thingy for that, but hey i found something new to try! now i gotta find your post!


 
Yeah, I'll give you a pass.  This time.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 9, 2012)

Washed, DC'd, and bantu knotted my hair for another week of bunning!

Haven't worn my hair out since the beginning of this challenge and it's made a big difference compared to WnG's daily. I've also discovered that if I don't give my hair a chance to curl up, my hair stays so smooth and tanglefree I can just run my fingers through it while dry. I would have never thought this possible.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Wearing my twists in a plain bun with a bang today.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 9, 2012)

Wore my hair in a twist-out for two days and I'm now wearing mini (at least for me) twists.  My plan is to wear the new set of twists for at least two weeks.  Will use a scalp cleanser when I feel the need arises.


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wore my hair in two strand twist for 5 days, twist out for 2, dc'd and back in twist for the week


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 9, 2012)

Asha97 said:


> Ok, I'm in...I'm currently wearing my twists in an updo style that I normally wear for a week.
> What is your primary style? - Twists in a updo (bun style)
> What is your style maintenance regimen? I oil my scalp immediately after creating twists. I wrap my twists with a satin scarf when ready for bed.
> Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I am natural
> ...


 
BEAUTIFUL TWISTS Asha97!!


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 9, 2012)

Check out this bun, I'm try it this weekend when I wash my hair.
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/09/work-styles-figure-8-bun.html


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 10, 2012)

Diva_Esq Thank you.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2012)

ImFree27 said:


> Check out this bun, I'm try it this weekend when I wash my hair.
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/09/work-styles-figure-8-bun.html


 
Looks nice. You must have a lot of hair. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok ladies I'm having a slight problem and im not sure how to fix it. I'm relaxed and am 8 months post relaxer and am trying to go for a few more months. Lately I've been twisting my hair to keep my hands out of it and such but I can't seem to figure out what to do about my ends. As you can imagine, at 8 months post I have a lot of new growth. Any suggestions ladies? I could really use your help!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2012)

EasypeaZee said:


> Ok ladies I'm having a slight problem and im not sure how to fix it. I'm relaxed and am 8 months post relaxer and am trying to go for a few more months. Lately I've been twisting my hair to keep my hands out of it and such but I can't seem to figure out what to do about my ends. As you can imagine, at 8 months post I have a lot of new growth. Any suggestions ladies? I could really use your help!


 
EasypeaZee, What are you trying to figure out about your ends? 

If you mean that when you twist, your ends are straight, I think some put their ends on rods to curl them up.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh I can wait till I get my retention and length up! Some of these styles are wicked!


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 10, 2012)

Washed, deep conditioned, re-twisted, moisturized and sealed then put on flexirods.  My hair was still damp in some spots this morning so I pinned it up and threw a headband on...  Twists look kind of fuzzy because I was rushing when I twisted.  I will retwist a couple to freshen it up...


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> EasypeaZee, What are you trying to figure out about your ends?
> 
> If you mean that when you twist, your ends are straight, I think some put their ends on rods to curl them up.



Thats it!! Thank you! I just hate having them wiggling and wasting away in the wind when I go out...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2012)

I am wearing 2 strand twists in the front and a banana clip bun in the back. This is the first time I have worn a bun for a week and I like it. Because of the length, I can only get 2/3rds of my hair in a bun. I definitely think with more length buns will be part of my regular styles.

I am monitoring though this week to see how my ends and edges hold up and if the added manipulation of bunning is causing any noticeable issues.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cowashed on Tuesday and put hair in two braids. I will wash, dc, detangle, and bun for the weekend I think. Maybe a wash and go pony. Either way, I'll be back to two braids on Monday.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in! I'm already in the Cn'G challenge and will be doing my twists until this challenge is over, then maybe a set of extension twists...count me in!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2012)

Ladies, where can I get a nice 4a/b phony pony to buy online ... i see some that are huge, I dont want a phony puff, I want a phony pony. 

any suggestions


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm bantu-knoting my twists for a textured style tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2012)

SimJam said:


> Ladies, where can I get a nice 4a/b phony pony to buy online ... i see some that are huge, I dont want a phony puff, I want a phony pony.
> 
> any suggestions


 
I know I have seen them in different threads but I don't know right off hand. You may want to do a search on phony ponies.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2012)

[USER=285954 said:
			
		

> itsjusthair88[/USER];15040335]I'm in! I'm already in the Cn'G challenge and will be doing my twists until this challenge is over, then maybe a set of extension twists...count me in!


 
Mention me when you complete the 1st post and add your pic and I will add you to the list of challengers.

Welcome!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

faithVA, will you post a pic of your banana clip bun?

I'm in chunky twists this week...my hair shrinks so bad I can never pull them back or tuck my ends.  Off to find out how to stretch/band.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just thought I would share my bun style for today.  It was a figure 8 fail turned..."I like it" style.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Just thought I would share my bun style for today. It was a figure 8 fail turned..."I like it" style.


 
I like it too


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> @faithVA, will you post a pic of your banana clip bun?
> 
> I'm in chunky twists this week...my hair shrinks so bad I can never pull them back or tuck my ends. Off to find out how to stretch/band.


 
I will try to remember to take a pic before I take it down tonight. It is going to look rough though because its going to be an end of the day shot.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Mention me when you complete the 1st post and add your pic and I will add you to the list of challengers.
> 
> Welcome!



faithVA Oh good! Okay, here's my first post:

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
*Twists/Bunning*
What is your style maintenance regimen?
*Shampoo/Light Protein/Moisture DC once a week, let-air-dry about 65% of the way and then blowdry and twist or bun, mid week moisture spray and use sulfur mix every other night*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*I's Natchal* 
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*Retain every inch I grow*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
*If I wear it out at all? Then after 2 days, because it will just be a special weekend treat*
Include Starting Pic(*I decided to use my twists pic as my starting pic, the twists will be my last pic as well*):


----------



## TruMe (Jan 12, 2012)

faithVA - Thanks!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 13, 2012)

Just took my twists out last night after a week and a half. I'm going to rollerset my hair today and (as long as it lasts) I plan to wear it in a bun all week and then back to twists for 2 weeks. We'll see!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What in the world is GHEing? I have seen it before. I know its similar to baggying right?


 
Sorry I just saw this question! 
It's similar to baggying except you don't use a conditioner on your hair. So it can be done dry or after to m&S your hair, or on wet hair. The point it to let the heat open your pores and release sebum from your scalp to encourage hair growth, and it helps keep your hair protected and moisturized because it creates a steamy "environment". It makes my hair feel super moist. I usually do it on dry hair after m&s'ing.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ladies, I'm with you from the sidelines!!!   I'm still having phone issues that are preventing me from posting pics and now I'm waiting until Feb 1st for an upgrade. 

Anyway, here is my original posts and I'll have pics toward the middle of this challenge.  




*Start by Telling Us* (Cut and paste)
What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? _Twists and bunning are my primary styles, esp bunning since I've found a cute ballerina type bun by twisting my afro puff and pinning it down_.

What is your style maintenance regimen? _ I'm styling my hair once a week with twists or a bun and if its twists, I'll wear my twistout for 2 days tops, then shampoo and retwist._

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  _I'm au naturale baby!!_ 
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? _My focus this year is length and health.  I will be two years natural in May and I want my hair to GROW, GROW, GROW and protective styling works for me._ 
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? _At most I will restyle after 3 days tops.  My general rule is 2 days because I work out daily so the sweat is horrid on loose hair._
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). _I know I'm a sideline unofficial challenger._ 
================================================
*Share any suggestions for the challenge (other than extensions, wigs, etc). *

*Happy Growing Ladies! *


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

I put in box braids. It wasn't as hard as I thought. It is my first time doing box braids. When I finished I didn't like it. My hair looked so thin. But as the day wears on, it is growing on me. I put the braids on perm rods so it has a curly look. I am feeling better about them.

It would be great it I could wear them for two weeks. We will see. I will try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I put in box braids. It wasn't as hard as I thought. It is my first time doing box braids. When I finished I didn't like it. My hair looked so thin. But as the day wears on, it is growing on me. I put the braids on perm rods so it has a curly look. I am feeling better about them.
> 
> It would be great it I could wear them for two weeks. We will see. I will try to post a pic tomorrow.



How long did it take for you to put them in? How big are they?

I put my twists in two french braids last night. Attempted a braid out and didn't like it. Put some twists out in the front for bangs and pinned the rest up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:


> How long did it take for you to put them in? How big are they?
> 
> I put my twists in two french braids last night. Attempted a braid out and didn't like it. Put some twists out in the front for bangs and pinned the rest up.


 
It took me about 3 hours. And they are supposed to be 1"  My parting is terrible  Considering it was my first time I don't think it was too bad. It would have been quicker too if I moisturized an entire section at once. But I put SM Hair Milk on each piece and that slows me down. 

I will post a pic later tonight because I did actually take one. The good thing is that the braids actually show some length so although my hair looks thin, at least it looks longer than with the twist


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 14, 2012)

I washed and conditioned my hair today, and am going into week 2 of these twists.  The front needs to be redone, but I'm going to try to wait until next week before week 3.  Goal is still to keep these twists in until the 28th.  My hair really does thrive when I leave it the heck alone.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 15, 2012)

I washed and flat twisted my hair. Meh its iight. I might re-twist it using something else and doing it dry instead of wet.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Jan 15, 2012)

I took down my braids after I had them in for about two weeks this past Thursday. I washed and twisted my hair this evening. I'm going to try to keep these in for two weeks as well. I used Kera Care's Twist and Define cream to twist my hair. I really like it.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been wearing a wash and go pony with queen helene's natural gel. I like it, very soft, moisturized, and cheap. Tomorrow I'll prepoo with grape seed oil, shampoo, condition, and moisturize for my two braids. I kind of like this new regimen.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Jan 15, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> futurelonglocks, can you share how you cowash/wash in your mini twists?  I usually take my down because they end up looking fuzzy.  TIA



Hey gvin89! I apologize, I'm just seeing your question. I don't do anything special. Just focus on my scalp with my condish and add condish to the lenght of my hair by smoothing it on with both hands. I found that the smaller the twists, the less fuzzy they get.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 16, 2012)

futurelonglocks i just watched a video by naptural85 where she said the very same tihng ... smaller twists = less frizz

http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85#p/u/0/TdlunJnsvmI

I ended up doing my bangs in mini twists after watching that video lol ... im gonna try keep these in for as long as possible and also test washing on them to see how my hair deals with it before I spend a whole wekend putting them in then look like a fuzzball the first time I wash ... i would not be happy at all.


----------



## Imani (Jan 16, 2012)

Aww, if I had seen this sooner I probably would've joined. I'm kind of doing this right now. Wearing a bun during the work week and loose ponytail on weekends. All on twisted out hair of course-I never let my hair dry shrunken. I'm sooo happy I have enough hair to bun.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2012)

Imani there is no cut off to join ... come on in !!!

update

the style is getting on my last nerve, I cowashed this morning and now my scalp is itching like crazy and I have no time until the weekend to take it down.

I found a nice pony puff that i want to try out, I had to cut it down because it was too big, (actually i may trim it down some more) but I plan to put my ends in about 6 - 8 twists and baggy them under the pony puff.

Im gonna wear a bun for 2 - 3 days then twist back up. My hair will be stretched so i can make some nice twists on dry hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2012)

i am airdrying my hair today and bunning for the rest of the week until Saturday. then i am going to roll my hair and pin in up in the back.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wore my twistout for the weekend...DCing today and twisting it back up - probably chunky twists.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladies, i'm sorry, but I think I'm going to drop this challenge.  My hair likes being free a great deal better and when I do have a twist/braid style in, I only plan to keep it in for a few days, so that wouldn't work. I wish you all success, however!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome Imani - Good to see you young lady!


----------



## Imani (Jan 18, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
 Bun during the work week on twisted out hair. 

What is your style maintenance regimen? 
I usually wet my hair at night (but not soaking wet) and immediately slick the front down with castor oil, put in a few twists, and tie a scarf on it.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
Just trying out different things to see what my hair likes. Trying to find a balance between styles that are healthy for my hair, doesn't require an extreme amount of time, and that I feel attractive in. I've tried twists-very time consuming, doesn't last long/frizzes up, and they don't look as full as I would like them. So I've been bunning. 

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
Most likely 2 days, over the weekend. 

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
 Not the best pics, was rushing out the house. Sloppy banana clip bun


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 18, 2012)

I really need to get some hair accessories for these braids.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 20, 2012)

I need some hair bunning examples because I seem to be doing the same thing over and over again.  Here are my buns for this past week.  I guess I need to spend some time at Target and pick up some more hair accessories as well to help the with styling.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Jan 20, 2012)

SimJam said:


> futurelonglocks i just watched a video by naptural85 where she said the very same tihng ... smaller twists = less frizz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85#p/u/0/TdlunJnsvmI
> 
> I ended up doing my bangs in mini twists after watching that video lol ... im gonna try keep these in for as long as possible and also test washing on them to see how my hair deals with it before I spend a whole wekend putting them in then look like a fuzzball the first time I wash ... i would not be happy at all.



The twist in my siggy are my mini twists. They lasted 2 wks with cowashing every other day and spritzing on the days that I don't wash. It took my about 6hrs to do those! When I put in my 2nd set of twists (used the same cowash routine) I made them a little bigger and they lasted 2 wks as well but I probably couldve taken them out a few days earlier because they were looking a little rough!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 20, 2012)

It's been three weeks, and I'm eager t take my twists out. I think they look fine, but I want to wear my puff or bun next week, then re-twist.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> It's been three weeks, and I'm eager t take my twists out. I think they look fine, but I want to wear my puff or bun next week, then re-twist.


 
Nothing wrong with a change. Three weeks is a nice length of time to wear twists.


----------



## Curlykutie (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm dropping out of this challenge, because I want to get my hair braided. I've had some personal problems and doing my hair is just not a priority right now. Good Luck all.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 21, 2012)

Cornrowed and twisted. Aiming for 5 days but they takedown will happen when my scalp says so!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Washed, conditioned ( protein and moisture ) , Acv spray +leave in, and then twisted with world of curls activator and it looks way better than the first time I did it. I twisted on wet hair. I hope to leave this in for 2 weeks then do a long awaited henna treatment. 

How does it look honestly??


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 22, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> I twisted on wet hair. I hope to leave this in for 2 weeks then do a long awaited henna treatment.
> 
> How does it look honestly??



I think it looks really good, especially the back which looks so full !


----------



## JudithO (Jan 22, 2012)

I took my twists out last weekend and I put my hair in braids with extensions... Will have this in for 8 weeks.... This will definitely keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 22, 2012)

Imani ... your hair is gorgeous !!!!!!!!!

this is my bun and fake bun, Im gonna wear the bun for 3 days then twist on dry hair.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> I think it looks really good, especially the back which looks so full !



Thanks so much!! I wanted chunky twist like ms GG but it works!! Besides my best-friend and roommates always think I've dreaded my hair... nope!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 22, 2012)

@Nubenap22 nice twists

I need to do a henna also , maybe next week.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks!! I'll probably do a henna gloss when I take these down hopefully in 2 weeks. I'm not baggie-ing my whole head like last time. Shortened the time I could wear them...Maybe occasionally baggie the ends. I'm just trying to improve my retention bc I know I can grow but I need to retain!!


----------



## Imani (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been having some breakage. Starting to wonder if I am wearing my hair out/loose too much with the twist outs/buns and if maybe I need to be wearing some type of braids/twists. But I'm afraid to get extensions and I don't like them with just my own hair. 

But before I assume its my styling choices, I'm stepping up my conditioning/moisturizing which I've been kinda slipping on lately. I did a protein treatment with Aubrey Organics blue green Algae and Island Naturals last night. It does feel better. I like the Island Naturals way better than the Honeysuckle Rose-people have raved about the latter for years but it just never worked for me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2012)

Imani said:


> I've been having some breakage. Starting to wonder if I am wearing my hair out/loose too much with the twist outs/buns and if maybe I need to be wearing some type of braids/twists. But I'm afraid to get extensions and I don't like them with just my own hair.
> 
> But before I assume its my styling choices, I'm stepping up my conditioning/moisturizing which I've been kinda slipping on lately. I did a protein treatment with Aubrey Organics blue green Algae and Island Naturals last night. It does feel better. I like the Island Naturals way better than the Honeysuckle Rose-people have raved about the latter for years but it just never worked for me.


 
I think that is a good decision. Breakage isn't always due to the style. And with the cooler weather, I know our hair can use the extra TLC.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> Washed, conditioned ( protein and moisture ) , Acv spray +leave in, and then twisted with world of curls activator and it looks way better than the first time I did it. I twisted on wet hair. I hope to leave this in for 2 weeks then do a long awaited henna treatment.
> 
> How does it look honestly??


 
It looks good and healthy and has a nice shine. It looks like it should do quite well for two weeks. And each time you do it, it will get better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I took my twists out last weekend and I put my hair in braids with extensions... Will have this in for 8 weeks.... This will definitely keep my hands out of my hair.


 
judy4all, there are no extensions allowed in this challenge. But if you aren't an official challenger, and just hanging out with us that's cool. Enjoy your extensions though. I know you needed a break.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 22, 2012)

faithVA oh no... i saw twists/braids/bun... i thot braids included extensions... dang.. so sorry ladies.. really didnt think i was violating the rules... dang.... ok... ill be cheering from from the sides... i guess i'm off the challenge.... (oh nooooooo....... )


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm out. Very bad hair day this morning put a wig on as a back up. Good luck to the rest of you though. I'll still be watching from the sidelines. 

Sent from my A100 using A100


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

I did my hair way too late last night so I have mini twists in the front 2" of my hair and have bunned the rest. I will definitely take some pictures tonight. I really need to get my pictures posted. 

I am starting to like the way my twists hang in the front. Looking forward to getting 3" more of hang time on the sides and the back. Especially the back.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm on my second day of wearing a twist-out. Wash day isn't until Saturday, so I'll bun it starting tomorrow night until wash day, then I'll either twist or braid.


----------



## menina (Jan 23, 2012)

sooo i've drifted from my original routine, but i'm still on this challenge.
first week of january i started using the shea moisture curl & shine kit including the shampoo, milk, smoothie, and mist. i don't know how i feel about it really. i like the shampoo, and the mist seems nice, but that milk and smoothie is weird to me. idk its hard to describe, but i did get an updo done out of a braidout and it includes twists.





then the last two weeks i've been back to my braidout and twistout buns while still using the shea moisture line. i still don't know yet exactly how i feel about it but i'll clarify and try it again soon.
oh and i flat ironed my hair last week but i'm still bunning!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait a minute was I allowed one pass?? If so that was my pass because my hair is good to go now.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

menina said:


> sooo i've drifted from my original routine, but i'm still on this challenge.
> first week of january i started using the shea moisture curl & shine kit including the shampoo, milk, smoothie, and mist. i don't know how i feel about it really. i like the shampoo, and the mist seems nice, but that milk and smoothie is weird to me. idk its hard to describe, but i did get an updo done out of a braidout and it includes twists.
> 
> then the last two weeks i've been back to my braidout and twistout buns while still using the shea moisture line. i still don't know yet exactly how i feel about it but i'll clarify and try it again soon.
> oh and i flat ironed my hair last week but i'm still bunning!


 
That hairstyle looks cute.I wish you had more pictures of it because I can't quite see it as close as I want   But it does look good.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:


> Wait a minute was I allowed one pass?? If so that was my pass because my hair is good to go now.


 
The rules are that you must wear your hair in twists, braids, buns (with only your hair) for 5 consecutive days. Then what you do on your 2 or 3 day break is on you.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

I am wearing the front of my hair in mini twists and the back in a bun. I like the bun. It looks pretty good considering my length. But I am quickly realizing that I don't want to go through the effort to bun my hair every morning  That's way too much for me. I would rather spend the time 1x a week to twist my hair versus spending minutes every morning bunning it. So I am going to get back to twists and leave the buns for emergencies and special occassions.

Maybe when my hair is longer it will be easier. And I also don't think I will be doing box braids any time soon either. They were ok but nothing special.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> The rules are that you must wear your hair in twists, braids, buns (with only your hair) for 5 consecutive days. Then what you do on your 2 or 3 day break is on you.




Okay then can I get back in please?? I didn't know about that.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 24, 2012)

faithVA Ive had my bun in for 2 days now ... bunned on wet hair, used some Oyin hair dew as leave in. then used aloevera gel on the front and sides, used my tangle teezer to smooth and tied it down. this morning I just used a spray bottle to wet the front of my hair, smoothed again, applied some Oyin burnt sugar pamde to my edges and tied down.

I havnt un-done the actual bun since sunday night when I washed... oh and I remoisturized my lil pony puff. Wore my real hair today  (not the draw string pony puff)

will add pics when I get home

menina I also love that style ... can you please add some more pics ... it looks like you put your twists up into 3 buns , like a mowhawk with 3 buns


----------



## menina (Jan 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That hairstyle looks cute.I wish you had more pictures of it because I can't quite see it as close as I want   But it does look good.



It was done very quick and last minute. Yes SimJam that was the idea i was going for. A flat twist in the front and on the sides, then a bunny mohawk, and i pinned the nape area up. here's a couple more attached to this post.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

[USER=244830 said:
			
		

> SimJam[/USER];15128319]@faithVA Ive had my bun in for 2 days now ... bunned on wet hair, used some Oyin hair dew as leave in. then used aloevera gel on the front and sides, used my tangle teezer to smooth and tied it down. this morning I just used a spray bottle to wet the front of my hair, smoothed again, applied some Oyin burnt sugar pamde to my edges and tied down.
> 
> I havnt un-done the actual bun since sunday night when I washed... oh and I remoisturized my lil pony puff. Wore my real hair today  (not the draw string pony puff)
> 
> ...


 
What are you using to make the bun? So far the only type of bun I can do is a banana clip bun. My hair isn't long enough for any other type. 

I tried to do a puff on wet hair once  When that stuff started to shrink up I though my scalp was going to fall off  I realized that my hair has too much shrinkage to try it on wet hair. When my hair gets longer, I think I can because I can do dfiferent types of buns but not right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

[USER=32271 said:
			
		

> Chameleonchick[/USER];15128213]Okay then can I get back in please?? I didn't know about that.


 
Sure you can rejoin. The rules are in the 1st post if you want to reread the challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

menina said:


> It was done very quick and last minute. Yes @SimJam that was the idea i was going for. A flat twist in the front and on the sides, then a bunny mohawk, and i pinned the nape area up. here's a couple more attached to this post.


 
Thanks for the extra pictures. It really looks good.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 24, 2012)

faithVA I cant make a regular bun because I cant get it looking smooth by just gathering up my hair into a ponytail holder so this is what I do

I make 4 sections, one front, 2 side pieces and a middle piece. I make a pony puff with the middle piece (pic 1)

then I smooth down the front piece and add it to the pony puff using another ponytail holder (pic 2)

then I smooth down and add the 2 side pieces for the final stage of the pony puff (pic 3)


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

I had enough of the bun. So last night I twisted the hair up for the night. And this morning I separted each twist into multiple twists for a neater look. And I have these twists pulled back into a mini bun. 

This is much more me.  So tonight all I have to do is moisturize and seal my ends. And in the morning I will just tuck the ends under. 

At least I am coming to grips on what styles I am really willing to do.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 25, 2012)

I also had enough of my bun lol...  twisted into chunky twists last night and will keep until the weekend. will add pics when I get home


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

It's funny how long I have waited to bun, wanted to bun and now that I can do at least somewhat of a bun, I'm like Naw, No thanks  I'm all over the place.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL thats so true !!!!!... and I look so odd with my hair pulled back (yesterday a co-worker told me I look so different but she couldnt put her finger on it) ... I've found that I really like big lioness hair LOLOLOL


----------



## futurelonglocks (Jan 25, 2012)

Currently im on my 3rd set of twists, still doing my cowash routine. Its easier to manage my twist because I am training for a 5k race. 
Below is my first bun, done on twist out hair, me likes this and I see myself doing it more often


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

futurelonglocks said:


> Currently im on my 3rd set of twists, still doing my cowash routine. Its easier to manage my twist because I am training for a 5k race.
> Below is my first bun, done on twist out hair, me likes this and I see myself doing it more often
> 
> View attachment 135397


 
Very pretty. I like it too.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 25, 2012)

futurelonglocks,  VERY nice!  That looks lovely.

My last set of twists lasted for only 2 weeks before they begged to come out.  I admit, I rocked a twistout for 2 days, and everyone loved it.  People are used to seeing my hair in twists or in a bun.

I'm in a bun for this week, and then I'll retwist.   While I truly enjoy my buns, and the fact that my hair is actually long enough to twist around the donut and use nothing to hold it down (which I'm too chicken for, so I still pin it), I prefer the versatility of twists, even when they get funky looking .


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 25, 2012)

SimJam said:


> faithVA I cant make a regular bun because I cant get it looking smooth by just gathering up my hair into a ponytail holder so this is what I do
> 
> I make 4 sections, one front, 2 side pieces and a middle piece. I make a pony puff with the middle piece (pic 1)
> 
> ...




*Good Lord woman your hair is thhiickk!! I can't wait till mine gets thicker and longer!*


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 26, 2012)

cowashed my braids almost everyday this week. Will be rebraiding and dying this weekend. will post pics


----------



## TruMe (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are my buns for the week.  I forgot to take a pic on Monday and because I bunned Sunday, I decided to wear my hair out on Thursday.  I really hope this is doing my hair some good.  I would really like for my hair to move past APL this year.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 27, 2012)

So right now I'm in my best set of medium sized twists ever. I braided the roots and used flaxseed gel on them. I did it on Wednesday. All I gotta say is wow. They look good and they feel so soft but they aren't getting frizzy on me.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 27, 2012)

*Adding new pic for the challenge *faithVA







*The rest of my pics are in my siggy and avatar*


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm still in a bun. Hopefully I'll have the chance to wash and condition on Saturday, then twist on Sunday.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 27, 2012)

I find myself regularly twisting my hair these days - they're such a saviour for my natural hair! I spent the whole 2 hours the other night twisting up my hair whilst watching the movie Burlesque (which is awesome by the way ). I'm not sure if I'll keep them in indefinitely for the whole 3 months of this challenge, since I'm thinking of getting a weave sometime soon. I guess I also ought to post pics sometime, which I will try to do when I'm not so lazy :


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 28, 2012)

My twists are still holding up quite well.What I've learned this week...not to baggy ( makes me sick and makes my twists all kinds of frizzy...not saying I won't baggy on a later date just not for the rest of this challenge )World of curls activator gel is doing my twist JUSTICE!! My ends still are healthy...I've snipped a few splits and ssk's. 

Soooo next week the plan: wear a twist out!! Oils, detangle, wash, henna, condition, and either twist or do a set of medium braids.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 28, 2012)

My hair is really thriving from the braids.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 29, 2012)

Pics of my new braids. Braided with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and MyGel. Blowdried with Darcys Pumpkin leave in, Jane Carter Nourish and Shine and Grapeseed oil:

Let's  not forget about the dye.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 29, 2012)

ooowee, I am LATE checking in.  I can't believe its already the 29th!!!  AND, I wore a dark top for my update picture.  Sorry y'all.

Its been basically cowash and cornrow here.  I did break  down and order that parting comb I saw on Kimmaytubes channell.  Believe me I got it quick.  She's pregnant and staying about business.  I can just picture here and that tummy waddling to the post office  Anyway, I have always struggled with my parts and that comb has made a big difference.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 29, 2012)

Wearing a wet bun with two twists in front (for interest LOL!) I'll change the pony to a french roll or some kind of pin up if I leave my neighbourhood. Other than that i'll be sticking to a rinse or co wash after each work out.

One of my aims this year was to wear my hair up the majority of the time so far so good. I definitely stuck with that for the month of January.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been doing the most with my hair lately but I'm back to daily cowashing and bunning. It's just easier for me, and I know my hair loves it. Taking my graduation pictures on Friday, so I'll be getting my hair straightened. I'll post pictures. I'll probably leave my hair straight for 4 or 5 days. We'll see...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

My hair was in twist Friday and they were crazy fuzzy, probably because my hair just needed more moisture. I was going out Saturday, so I rinsed my twist, took them out, applied oil and conditioner and did a wet bun. Last night I DCd, applied oil and unpetroleum jelly and put my hair up into medium twist. Wearing them up in a banana clip bun today. Will wear this until Friday and then will wash and redo on Friday. It may be a while before I wear my hair out again.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey ladies...I have been bunning a lot lately. I will be twisting on Sunday and keeping it in twists at least 5 days, rocking a twistout for 2-3 days, then deep conditioning, steaming in the steam room at the gym, and re-twisting. I plan to twist a lot this spring.  

Anyway, here's a recent messy bun that I thought made me look like Mrs. Westlake from the Cosby show with my glasses!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm almost long enough to bun, but not quite.  Sooooo, back to the twists!!!!

So I used my pass for a special event.  Today, I will DC overnight and tomorrow I will return to my twists.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Jan 30, 2012)

My first set of yard braids. These are gonna stay in my head until they grow knees, get on them, and BEG me to take them out lol Not really but...they took me 3 days to do, so they're gonna be in for quite some time.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey everybody!  Gorgeous pics and updates!

I said I would be doing box braids, but I just haven't had the energy.  Plus, my preggo hormones have my hair feeling all types of whack!  I've been wearing the same pitiful bun for like 2weeks now.  I've only worn braids once since the challenge started.  Hopefully, I'll have the energy to do put some braids tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocking a messy french roll with some sort of puffy pompadoury thing infront (for interest LOL!!) I did not moisturize my hair before leaving the house and right about now she's sooo thirsty! Unless I get caught in the rain she'll just have to wait till later...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2012)

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> My first set of yard braids. These are gonna stay in my head until they grow knees, get on them, and BEG me to take them out lol Not really but...they took me 3 days to do, so they're gonna be in for quite some time.


 
They look nice. Not sure how they will look with knees though


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jan 31, 2012)

SimJam said:


> @faithVA I cant make a regular bun because I cant get it looking smooth by just gathering up my hair into a ponytail holder so this is what I do
> 
> I make 4 sections, one front, 2 side pieces and a middle piece. I make a pony puff with the middle piece (pic 1)
> 
> ...



I will be trying this SimJam thank you


----------



## SimJam (Feb 1, 2012)

No prob, glad I could help. I like your siggy pic. Im gonna try THAT


----------



## SimJam (Feb 1, 2012)

A few pics of my hair over the last week or so

the first was the twists I put in last week, wore a twistout yesterday and today I made that faux french braid thing Ive ALWAYS wanted to try 

It counts as a bun right @faithVA

My BF asked me if Im going to work like that ... Iwas like HELL YEAH  Ive been waiting for forever to do this style 

***full and healthy crown and edges challenge is helping my edges, I would never have the guts to wear my hair back before, but now Im not too concious of them, thogh they need to fill in more***


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm actually enjoying this challenge! My hair has retained so much moisture.


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a twist out. I retwist at night.


----------



## Grand Prix (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't believe I've bunned for an entire month already! Last time I've worn it out was for Christmas.
I've become soo lazy with my hair though. Why wash and dc when my hair looks/feels/is the same anyway.  No idea if I'm retaining though.. I should've straightened my hair before the challenge and then straighten after. But I really don't feel like it right now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2012)

SimJam said:


> A few pics of my hair over the last week or so
> 
> the first was the twists I put in last week, wore a twistout yesterday and today I made that faux french braid thing Ive ALWAYS wanted to try
> 
> ...


 
Do your thing girl  People will get use to us naturals eventually.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2012)

Grand Prix said:


> Can't believe I've bunned for an entire month already! Last time I've worn it out was for Christmas.
> I've become soo lazy with my hair though. Why wash and dc when my hair looks/feels/is the same anyway.  No idea if I'm retaining though.. I should've straightened my hair before the challenge and then straighten after. But I really don't feel like it right now.


 
Sounds like you are doing just fine to me. Taking a break for one month shouldn't cause you any problem because it still sounds like you are doing the right thing by your hair.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Feb 1, 2012)

faithVA: Sorry for being MIA; life just got crazy busy!!

I have been following the rules, my hair has been in mini twists since the last challenge, with no more than 24 hour breaks between new sets. 

I'll post pictures when I get home.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm in braided twists... waiting for them to dry now.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 2, 2012)

I forgot this was a twist braid bun challenge ... ooooh so I can bun all week!!!

Im loving this bunhawk thing I did yesterday ... I changed it up this morning so its not so much rolls but now buns in a hawky style .... lol

and its not as poofy


----------



## cch24 (Feb 3, 2012)

length check!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2012)

cch24 said:


> length check!!


 
Nice! Very pretty. I am jealous but in a good way


----------



## Successfulmiss (Feb 3, 2012)

*Hi Ladies I am still in singles for now.* I may not do anything until I straighten for DH bday possibly! I hope I can get a "pass" LOL


----------



## Nubenap22 (Feb 3, 2012)

my hair...I soooo ready to be released from these twists!! I'm going to put them on perm rods tonight, wear a twist and curl tomorrow, detangle and s/d any skk's or anything ( I've only felt one or two ) condition, then  wash, henna, oil rinse then moisture conditioner! Or at least thats still the plan! I'll update y'all in a few days....I don't know what I'm doing to do as far as styling.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't wait to get back on this challenge... I miss my hair so much... and want to yank these extensions out.. I miss you ladies too


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I can't wait to get back on this challenge... I miss my hair so much... and want to yank these extensions out.. I miss you ladies too


 
Awww Judy, whats going on with you lady? Sometimes the first few weeks with extensions is rough until you settle in. Then you may start to appreciate them and start to relax some. You need a break from your hair so try to enjoy it. 

I do know how you feel though. I miss my hair for the first two weeks.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 4, 2012)

Still hanging in there with twists... 
I've been in twists pretty much exclusively since last August, it's working out pretty well for my hair's health.  I try to keep my hair well conditioned and moisturized.  I also do a variety of styles just to keep from being bored with twists, I don't want to be tempted to return to my wicked ways of hair torture!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been bunning for two weeks and I miss my twists. I will be installing some Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Awww Judy, whats going on with you lady? Sometimes the first few weeks with extensions is rough until you settle in. Then you may start to appreciate them and start to relax some. You need a break from your hair so try to enjoy it.
> 
> I do know how you feel though. I miss my hair for the first two weeks.



Girl I haven't had extensions in almost 2 years... so these first two weeks are so rough. I want to touch my hair so bad... lol.... BUT I need a break from my hair though, so I have to power thru the next 4 weeks. + I just discovered some great natural products for my hair and I cant wait to use it on my whole head of hair. Washed my braids last night and my new growth feels so soft...


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yesterday I put AOHSR on dry hair for a few hours. Washed with CV shampoo bar and DC with AOGPB Rosemary & Peppermint.

Twisted up in minis with a few flat twists on the side going back to keep the hair off my face. Got a few in the top to make a bang. Hoping the style will last 2 weeks.


----------



## cch24 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so excited to wash my hair tomorrow. It's so fun wearing it down but it's a lot more work. I'll do a wash and go tomorrow to ensure that I have no heat damage and then it's back to bunning!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 5, 2012)

Just put my hair into 12 knots. I'll wear the "out" for the next 2 days & then it's back into a bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are my bun choices from last week.  I was going to put my hair in mini twists this weekend but yard work took up the time I needed to be able to get it done in one weekend.  Oh well, maybe will try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Here are my bun choices from last week. I was going to put my hair in mini twists this weekend but yard work took up the time I needed to be able to get it done in one weekend. Oh well, maybe will try again in a couple of weeks.


 
Thanks for sharing all of your bun styles with us TruMe. I only wear a banana clip bun for right now. But as my hair gets longer I will definitely want to revisit some of your pics to help me out


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 9, 2012)

This challenge is helping me with my twisting technique. Each set looks better and takes less time to put in. I'm sure this will assist in retaining length.

I still have trouble banding/stretching...shrinkage is the devil! The pro of it is that my ends do not rub against my shirts and coats.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm still in my yarn braids. I decided I'll probably wash once a week, so I washed for the first time last week. I was a little concerned but it was easy-peasy. 

judy4all This is only my 2nd time having extensions. The 1st time was Senegalese twists (...but really they were microtwists...) but regardless, after a week I wanted to yank them out. They looked nice, but they were itchy (the hair itself was itchy) and just plain uncomfy. And my SO did wanna bury his head in my synthetic, itchy twists lol 

But with the yarn braids, I haven't had that 1-2 week initial period of being frustrated with them or wondering how I'm gonna make it 6 weeks. The "hair" doesn't itch because it's not hair...it's yarn. It LOOKS more natural...I only paid $5 for it lol...and my SO doesn't mind it in his face because it's just yarn. I'm already thinking after I take this set out, I'm gonna give my hair a break for a few weeks and put another set in!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Feb 9, 2012)

My hair came out really well for the twist out last saturday. I got tons of complements ( sorry no pics ) I applied coconut oil on the ends and olive oil to combat any chance of tangling before untwisting....cam out great....I only wore the twist out for about 8 hours then came home....oiled, detangled, chunky twisted up and prepped to wash/henna/condition sunday.

Sunday came out good I used Njoi's henna bar since all my henna is back home. Added oil, water and conditioner. Left on for 5 hours...I saw some color today...

Since I was and still am feeling lazy I finished with acv spray, leave in, NJoi's shea-aloe butter and Oyin's burnt sugar pomade on the ends and *braid the roots and chunky twisted....and put in a ponytail....that counts right? Ha 2 in 1 for y'all..*.I've taken my ponytail down its a pip-squeak one but I don't care my ends are protected and up till I figure what I want to do next

Oh yea something else I learned about my hair...I can go longer without washing my hair..I think I prefer to wait 2 weeks as long as I don't use something gellyish or constantly use Ecostyler on the edges ( doesn't do nada!)

So for right now I'm about to baggy my ponytail, oil my scalp, then write a paper for nursing research


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> This challenge is helping me with my twisting technique. Each set looks better and takes less time to put in. I'm sure this will assist in retaining length.
> 
> I still have trouble banding/stretching...shrinkage is the devil! The pro of it is that my ends do not rub against my shirts and coats.


 
Glad to hear that your twist are getting better. They should look stunning by the end of March.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2012)

[USER=324375 said:
			
		

> LoveTheSkinImIn[/USER];15227271]I'm still in my yarn braids. I decided I'll probably wash once a week, so I washed for the first time last week. I was a little concerned but it was easy-peasy.
> 
> @judy4all This is only my 2nd time having extensions. The 1st time was Senegalese twists (...but really they were microtwists...) but regardless, after a week I wanted to yank them out. They looked nice, but they were itchy (the hair itself was itchy) and just plain uncomfy. And my SO did wanna bury his head in my synthetic, itchy twists lol
> 
> But with the yarn braids, I haven't had that 1-2 week initial period of being frustrated with them or wondering how I'm gonna make it 6 weeks. The "hair" doesn't itch because it's not hair...it's yarn. It LOOKS more natural...I only paid $5 for it lol...and my SO doesn't mind it in his face because it's just yarn. I'm already thinking after I take this set out, I'm gonna give my hair a break for a few weeks and put another set in!


 
Glad to hear your yarn braids are working out well for you and I hope you have fabulous growth and retention. Unfortunately, this is a no extension challenge so I had to remove your name from the challenger list. But you are free to just hang out in here if you would like.


----------



## cch24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bunning bunning bunning. I forgot how easy (lazy) bunning is. Definitely enjoying it!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> My hair came out really well for the twist out last saturday. I got tons of complements ( sorry no pics ) I applied coconut oil on the ends and olive oil to combat any chance of tangling before untwisting....cam out great....I only wore the twist out for about 8 hours then came home....oiled, detangled, chunky twisted up and prepped to wash/henna/condition sunday.
> 
> Sunday came out good I used Njoi's henna bar since all my henna is back home. Added oil, water and conditioner. Left on for 5 hours...I saw some color today...
> 
> ...


 
Sounds really good. Seems like you have things worked out and working for you.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 9, 2012)

Been bunning faithfully daily...alternating between low, high ballerina, side and messy.  This weekend, I will be switching to twists.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Feb 9, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned hair. Twisted with KeraCare's Twist and Define Cream (I have a little left that I'm trying to use up) and Bee Mine's Curly Hold Butter.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 9, 2012)

Set my twists (own hair) flexi rods...love!!!!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Feb 10, 2012)

Whoops, faithVA, missed that rule. I might still hang out sometimes


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 10, 2012)

song_of_serenity PICS??!?!?

faithVA, I hope so!  My husband compliments me on the twists so I guess I'm doing something right


----------



## TruMe (Feb 10, 2012)

No good pics from this past week.  Just boring looking buns, mainly because I was just so tired all this week.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys still in braids... Hairs looking kinda fuzzy. But Sunday is wash and Rebraid day... Exciting!! I'll have some pictures for you then.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 12, 2012)

So I had enough energy to twist my bangs yaaay me!! The back will be bunned or braided for the foreseeable future. I don't have formal names for my buns...truly my aim is always to see how I can keep my hair up off my neck using ONE single pin, clip or french comb. Hair toys feel soooooooo heavy on my fairy fine hair...I wore one single decorative metal barrette to hold her up for a date with my 8 yr old on Friday...it was so heavy I took it out and fashioned an impromtu updo with a bobby pin!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been wearing braid out buns and updos for a week. Next week, I'll finally be able to wash, deep condition, and live in my usual twists. lol

cch24 your new signature... wowzers!


----------



## cch24 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you NappyNelle!!

I just watched a haircrush video on YouTube and her twist out hangs as long as my straight hair. I've got soooo far to go.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2012)

I keep saying I am going to take pictures but life is so busy right now. So I will probably just take update pics in March.

I am back to my two strand twists. They are just easier. Since they are getting longer, it is easier for me to just pull them back and not have to do a lot with them.I haven't even been wearing a twist out before wash day. I have a dinner party in a couple of weeks so I think I will wear it out then. Hopefully, I will be nicely surprised. Then it will go back up, until the March 31st length check.

I didn't wash this week was too tired. So last night I just took down 1 twist at a time, misted with water and applied a conditioner/oil mix and twisted back up. The twist look fresh. I will wash either Friday or Saturday and put in some small twists, so I can wear a really nice twist out the following weekend.


----------



## Melaninme (Feb 14, 2012)

Wore my hair in small twists for two weeks.  Washed and conditioned strands and now I'm wearing medium size twists.  Wished I had made them a bit larger though.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just retwisted...medium twists this time.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm actually wearing my twists down today. I was excited about it this morning but now I'm over it  I may wear it out tomorrow but I definitely want to wash it tomorrow night.

And I supposed to put in small twists but since I have been doing medium twists for a while, I'm not sure I can make myself do small twists  

Can't wait until spring, so I can condition any time and walk around with wet hair. That will make hair days so much easier.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Can't wait until spring, so I can condition any time and walk around with wet hair. That will make hair days so much easier.



Me either.


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 16, 2012)

I straightened my hair from Fri-Tues then I was over it. I got annoyed with the back of my hair getting knotty from my scarves and the fact that I had to tie my scarf extra tight so that my hair didnt get puffy. Plus exercising was getting way too complicated and pincurling was too time consuming (45mins). So I'm back in my flattwists and twists probably into next week.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I straightened my hair from Fri-Tues then I was over it. I got annoyed with the back of my hair getting knotty from my scarves and the fact that I had to tie my scarf extra tight so that my hair didnt get puffy. Plus exercising was getting way too complicated and pincurling was too time consuming (45mins). So I'm back in my flattwists and twists probably into next week.


 
I like the color of your hair.

It is interesting how fast we can be over something 

I have wanted to bun for months and months. Wore a bun for a week and was over it


----------



## EasypeaZee (Feb 16, 2012)

This probably isn't the best picture but I said I'd post my progress so here it is....



It's getting longer and I can feel it so I'm very happy!! This is making me want to stretch longer... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Feb 17, 2012)

Wowee.  3/31 is in only 6 weeks.  Just checking in to say howdy.  My hair is in 4 big cornrows right now.  I plan on doing a dust in a couple of weeks.  HHJ everyone.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2012)

i am in cornrows right now.  my SIL who braided my hair was breaking it off like it was dried up pine needles.  so i need to have someone else braid and not do it so tightly.  i hope she didn't cause any crazy damage.  i wonder if i should take them down to see?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i am in cornrows right now. my SIL who braided my hair was breaking it off like it was dried up pine needles. so i need to have someone else braid and not do it so tightly. i hope she didn't cause any crazy damage. i wonder if i should take them down to see?


 
Unless they are too tight, I think you should just leave them. Give your hair a breather. Taking them down now is just more manipulation and not allowing your hair and scalp to recover from the process.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 18, 2012)

Had twists for five days. Today will be day 3 twisted, so I will probably deep condition tonight and re-twist.


----------



## babylone09 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday I took my mini twist down that were one day short of two months. Today I will show my hair some much needed tlc with a shampoo protein treatment dc and steaming. I plan on putting it in a bun and letting it rest and in the next 3 or 4 days I plan on doing my first ayruvedic paste.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

For whatever crazy reason I waited sooo late to start my hair. By the time I finished washing and putting in the conditioner it was 10:30 pm  I should have already been in the bed. So DCd for 15 minutes, rinsed, applied SM Milk to each section. Then took down each section, applied more SM Milk and started twisting. I had 10 sections. I did the front 6 sections. I divided the back 4 sections into smaller sections with the intention that I would bun it this morning until I can twist that tonight. I did get to bed by 12:30 so it wasn't too bad.

So today I have twists in the front and a very, very small bun in the back. 

I think this week I am going to try DCing with my twists in. I will have to retwists them but I can at least do that in sections. If that works I may do that every week.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think this week I am going to try DCing with my twists in. I will have to retwists them but I can at least do that in sections. If that works I may do that every week.


 
What a wonderful idea!  It's probably easier to twist in sections rather than have all your hair out.  Girl, I get so overwhelmed looking at all this hair like will I ever finish.


----------



## Melaninme (Feb 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think this week I am going to try DCing with my twists in. I will have to retwists them but I can at least do that in sections. If that works I may do that every week.


 

It will work!  I do this often when I wear my hair in big twists or when I'm short on time.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 21, 2012)

I am FINALLY retwisting my hair. I missed wearing my twists, but it was fun to do braid out buns and up-dos.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually came home and finished twisting the back of my hair. I recently found out that I can do my twists just fine with my leave-in or with conditioner so I stopped using gel. But I used my KCCC on my back twists and they just make my twist look neater. 

So I will be keeping my KCCC as a staple and using it when I really want my twists to look fabulous.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Feb 22, 2012)

I took my twists down on Sunday. I washed my hair on Monday night, and placed it in a bun (I had an interview yesterday.) I'm still sporting my bun now. My one year natural anniversary is this weekend, and I am also going out of town for a friend's birthday, so I am trying to figure out what I am going to do to my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2012)

I spritzed my hair with Oyin's Frank Juice, then put my twists in loose bantu knots for some waves in the morning.


----------



## Grand Prix (Feb 23, 2012)

Wearing my hair out for the first time since the beginning of the challenge. Before, I wore wash and go's nearly every single day for over a year, but suddenly this felt a little foreign to me.  Plus, everybody at work is acting like this style is brand new.
My hair looks great though.  It's curlier and shinier than it has been in forever. I hope I can get a 2nd day wear out of it tomorrow before bunning it back up.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 23, 2012)

I got the urge to twist last night..my whole head! Ill be pinning these bad boys up today. I'm going to visit one of my customers and he tried to paw my hair last time (1st time meeting me...he didn't know) when I wore her out..so today I will keep her contained...& hope nobody gets smacked!


----------



## NaturallyTori (Feb 23, 2012)

So I washed and DC'd my hair last night. I placed my hair in twists with my favorite styler for twists, Kera Care's Twist and Define Cream. I plan on doing a twist out just for the weekend (to celebrate my natural anniversary), and then I will place my hair back in twists for the week.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Ladies heres a lil update:

I'm still in twists...infact since I'm in the house studying all weekend I left my twists on roller rods.

I'll be getting a trim in a few days

I'll update pics at some point

I think I'm going to try bunning for march! I don't know if I have enough length but I'll try!

Well heres a pic of a style from these past few weeks


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 25, 2012)

I took my twists out and  washed and deep conditioned today. Someone told me that I should braid my hair while wet ......FAIL!!! My fingers kept slipping so now i'm braiding my hair slowly as the sections dry. I'm guessing that I'll finish brading my hair tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

Tea rinsed, DCd Saturday with AO Blue Chamomile/AO White Camellia under heat cap 1 hr. It was really late so I applied conditioner to my hair and put in about 15 twists to air dry. Then I was late to brunch so I put in some wonky twists in the front and bunned the back. It was a HOT mess  Then the day fell apart so did nothing to my hair.

This morning spritzed my hair with water, applied more conditioner, sealed my ends with castor oil and put two cornrows on each side in the front and bunned the back.

It looks a little better.

I have a crazy week ahead of me so its going to stay like this for a few days. I don't think any twisting will get done.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 27, 2012)

My twists are holding on strong; they seem to fall a little longer despite partial stretching. I still want to know what twists on blow-dried hair would look like on me.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

The bun had to go. So converted the bun into 15 twists and then bunned the twists 

Think I will stick with the twisted bun for a while.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 28, 2012)

Rocking a twistout until Thursday...going to a wedding so I will probably get a flat twist updo. 

Just got some new products in and I'm anxious to try them.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 29, 2012)

gosh I havnt been updating

retwisted my hair last night with HV whipped gelly


----------



## cch24 (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't been updating either! Sorry! Still doing the same cowash and bun routine. Shampoo and DC once a week. I've added Original Moxie Hair Bling to my routine. It's a yummy smelling pomade that smooths my frizzies. I like it. 

One month left in the challenge!


----------



## NaturallyTori (Mar 2, 2012)

I twisted my hair on Monday night. I usually keep my twists in for two weeks, but I am really thinking about taking them down this weekend, and just numbing my hair for the next week. Heck, maybe until the end of this challenge! LOL! I'm tired of the twists!

ETA:

I meant 'bunning' not 'numbing' I need to stop posting from my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

I have been playing around with cowashing. So cowashed Tuesday and put in some big twist which looked a mess. Yesterday took the twist out and bunned it. Cowashed last night and twisted. Cowashed this morning and put hair into flat twists. Will DC on Sunday and twists up. Just trying to see if cowashing more helps with my moisture retention.

But going to switch to cowashing every 4 days and retwist or bun and then DC 1x a week. 

I am ready for this challenge to be over


----------



## TruMe (Mar 2, 2012)

faithVA - LOL, me too!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2012)

I wore my hair in a twist out puff over the weekend and that band was killing my head. I am lousy at making puffs. I've watched all kinds of yt videos but each time I do it, its a mess 

So Saturday and Sunday I wore two flat twists. My hair looked a raggedy mess this morning. So this morning I put in 9 flat twists to the back and and put 2 strand twists in the front.

Yesterday was my wash day and I didn't get to it. Don't see that happening tonight either. Will keep my hands out of my head until wash day.

As much as this challenge drives me crazy, I realize I really do need it to help me keep my hands out of my head so much.


----------



## SimJam (Mar 5, 2012)

went to the salon and got a cornrow mohawk .... my fave style
will keep in for 2 weeks and co-wash in between


----------



## Nubenap22 (Mar 6, 2012)

SimJam
That Looks good!! I did that once as relaxed....I might have to try it again as natural


Mini updatse:
Got my hair trimmed AND evened.....didnt ask for it but the ***** had already went to cutting....so I got up and left cause if u do something I don't ask and I made it oh so know only cut what is damaged nothing more. So I got up and left. Went to someone I could trust and still managed to get it evened out but at least I knew this chic. The back of my hair is fine looks like 1.5 inches trimmed...the sides....looks like 2-3 inches....I'll let y'all know when I compare straight hair from december

I've put my mini spin pins to use...they're cute! Only thing I don't like is how mini my bun is but hey I got one! One thing I love about it is it is very secure feeling. Not tight or anything.

I bought a donut bun from sallies and this was my trial and error. fairly simple. Ponytail hair, slide on, pin ends down. 

Don't know what I'm going to do with my hair for the next week and a half...maybe the twists with the rodded ends...egh....I don't know co-washing tomorrow

Ohhh I found my sabino moisture block....gonna use at some point but this challenge will probably be done by the time I use it.

"Trim" pic 1
Mini spin pins pic 2
sorry for the bad lighting in pic 3


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 6, 2012)

Starting week 3 of these twists. I will probably remove them next week.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lucky you! I've never gotten my twists to last longer than a week or two.


----------



## MeowMix (Mar 8, 2012)

Checking in still in my cornrows.  Last month I bought that FAST shampoo after watching prettydimples.  Guess what the 2nd ingredient on the bottle was SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE.  I'm like oh well, I'm going to prepoo and dc the    out of my hair.  I'll see if it made any difference on the 31.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2012)

It's wash day finally. Cowashed with Nature's Gate. Tea Rinsed. DCd with AO GPB under a heat cap for 20 minutes. Applied olive oil and SM Hair Milk mixed with oils. Then applied JC Nourish and Shine and trying my first bantu knot out.

If the knot out works out well then I will wear it tomorrow. Otherwise it will be a puff or a bun  But Sunday, plan to put my hair back up into flat twist for the week.

21 days to the end of this challenge


----------



## cch24 (Mar 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> 21 days to the end of this challenge



You're so happy about the challenge being over!  I'm pretty happy too. Although my regimen is perfect for this kind of thing, I've been so bad about updating... 

I guess I'm not really a challenge person. Still bunning though. Will straighten again in May for graduation and probably not again until late 2012, if at all this year. Depending on my summer plans I might blow dry my hair and get individual braids with just my hair put in. We'll see...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2012)

cch24 said:


> You're so happy about the challenge being over!  I'm pretty happy too. Although my regimen is perfect for this kind of thing, I've been so bad about updating...
> 
> I guess I'm not really a challenge person. Still bunning though. Will straighten again in May for graduation and probably not again until late 2012, if at all this year. Depending on my summer plans I might blow dry my hair and get individual braids with just my hair put in. We'll see...


 
I know its sad to admit but I just can't help it  Even though I will probably still wear my hair in twist most of the time, I just want freedom. But knowing me I won't do anything different


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 12, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Starting week 3 of these twists. I will probably remove them next week.



Removing my twists right now. I *REALLY* need to shampoo and deep condition. I only used Oyin's Frank Juice, my sulfur oil, and hemp seed oil on these twists for maintenance, but my scalp... erplexed. Yep, it's time!


----------



## TruMe (Mar 12, 2012)

Still bunning at least 5 days a week.  I cannot wait to see if this helped me retain length.  Would be good to know all this sacrificing paid off.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 12, 2012)

washed and deep conditioned my hair on 3/9 and 3/10. Braided on Sat night. I can feel the difference in length 1. when I braid I have to switch arm positions and 2. when i move my head around, I can feel the braids slapping me. I really hope there is a noticeable difference but it wont make much of a differnce because once the challenge is over I'll continue to braid.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried a bantu knot out for the weekend. It looked ok. It was big  My SO called me a chia pet. So it got pulled back into a banana clip. So yesterday I put it back up in flat twists. I will be wearing flat twists until the end of the month. They are real easy and they look neater than my 2 strands.

I think I will try to wear these until the end of June my length check. Can I do 13 weeks?


----------



## EasypeaZee (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello ladies! Sorry for the disappearance I've been studying for the mcats and school so just been busy busy. I put my hair into 6 cornrows and I'm trying to see how long I can keep redoing them before feeling the need to stick my hands in my hair (or get a touch up) so far so good. It'll be three weeks on Sunday, trying to 
Make it a month at a time...

HG!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey ladies!!!  I'm sitting here DCing...getting my mind right to twist back up.  Things are going well...counting down these last 2 weeks.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Mar 17, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned last Saturday and twisted my hair (I forgot to update). I took my twists out on Thursday, and wore my hair in a twist out. 

I washed and conditioned my hair today, and placed my hair in a bun. I'm tired of twisting.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 17, 2012)

Still bunning and updoing.  This challenge has really made me get creative with styling my hair  Looking forward to flat ironing on the 31st for my length check!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel like I haven't twisted my hair in forever. I think I am always disappointed that my twists don't hang longer than they do.  I put in medium size twists. They look ok. So I will pull them up into a bun or updo tomorrow.

I used to put twists in with no problem. Now when I get to the third row I am just ready to be finished  If I made them smaller than this they would look really nice but I just don't want to be bothered 

Only 2 more weeks ladies and we will have made it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 19, 2012)

I know! I'm excited for the end of the challenge. I feel like my hair is more dense than before.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 19, 2012)

Two cornrows and a bang...all week. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 19, 2012)

still around trying to get this bun thing down.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Mar 19, 2012)

checking in ...still got the twisted up do...its days are numbered....gonna take down...prepoo and do the whole she bang with henna this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

My twists are slowly getting longer but it is taking a while. Hopefully in another 2 months, my twists will all be long enough to pull back into a bun. Right now I have to pin the front rows up because they slide out. I don't foresee being able to pull my twists all the way to the back until the end of the year. Patience, patience, patience


----------



## septemberbaby (Mar 19, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My twists are slowly getting longer but it is taking a while. Hopefully in another 2 months, my twists will all be long enough to pull back into a bun. Right now I have to pin the front rows up because they slide out. I don't foresee being able to pull my twists all the way to the back until the end of the year. Patience, patience, patience



You're doing great. Hang in there.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 20, 2012)

I really want to see what my hair would look like in twists but I don't want to end up doing all that work and they look ridiculous.   Oh well, guess I will just finish up with buns for the rest of this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2012)

TruMe said:


> I really want to see what my hair would look like in twists but I don't want to end up doing all that work and they look ridiculous.  Oh well, guess I will just finish up with buns for the rest of this challenge.


 
Why don't you just try twisting sections of your hair. You don't have to do the whole thing. Over the weekend, just twist the the front quarter and bun the rest. If you don't like it you can just pull the twists back into the bun or remove the twists and bun the entire thing. That way you don't spend a lot of time.

I have twisted 25%, 50% and then 100%. You can make it work. My twists don't always look great so I just pull them back and no one knows the difference. Today I have put my twists into two cornrows going back 75% of the way and then took the cornrows and the rest of the twist and put them into a bun.

Twists are very flexible that way.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 20, 2012)

faithVA - That is a good idea.  Since today is my wash day, I think I will try to do 25% like you said.  Thanks!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

Ladies, there are 10 days left in this challenge. And I will not create another challenge thread to continue the challenge next month. If anyone wants to host the next challenge, I would be willing to help you co-host it.

Or if ladies would like to continue on with the challenge, feel free to continue on in this thread as long as you want. 

Since my hair is still short lol I will probably stay in twist for 80% of the year. I just want to be able to switch it up whenever I want.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow thats right it is almost ova!! I'll probably continue depending on how I like my mini braids ( without extension hair) next week....ha I'm getting it done the day before the challenge ends! 

Plan for this upcoming week...twist pieces in the front....and use the foam bun from sallys...I might cover this sucker with satin or something...


----------



## Tibbar (Mar 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Ladies, there are 10 days left in this challenge. And I will not create another challenge thread to continue the challenge next month. If anyone wants to host the next challenge, I would be willing to help you co-host it.
> 
> Or if ladies would like to continue on with the challenge, feel free to continue on in this thread as long as you want.
> 
> Since my hair is still short lol I will probably stay in twist for 80% of the year. I just want to be able to switch it up whenever I want.



faithVA 
Thanks so much for hosting this challenge!  I've stayed primarily in twists since last August and I know my hair is healthier for the experience.  You have been so supportive and encouraging to everyone - - not just in the twist challenge but in the castor oil challenge and the sulfur challenge -- oh just everywhere really!!   
I'm probably going to stay in twists for a few months longer, and just play it by ear after that...


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for hosting faithVA! I may be up for hosting the next round. 

Today I wore a twist-out puff and it was cute... except for my hair being too long and flopping all over the place! I had to keep finger fluffing, and then I threw some bobby pins in there to help the ends stand up. LOL


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> @faithVA
> Thanks so much for hosting this challenge! I've stayed primarily in twists since last August and I know my hair is healthier for the experience. You have been so supportive and encouraging to everyone - - not just in the twist challenge but in the castor oil challenge and the sulfur challenge -- oh just everywhere really!!
> I'm probably going to stay in twists for a few months longer, and just play it by ear after that...


 
Thank you Tibbar. That was so sweet. But now my head is so big it won't fit under my heat cap


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried to do a braid out today but I have no definition with my braid outs. I have plenty with my twist outs  So I put it into a puff which looked pretty good for a change. I suck at doing puffs though. So I made it to tight. Around 10:30 am I had to redo it to loosen it. Then I had to redo it around 2 pm  I will figure it out one day.

I have henna in my hair until 1 am, sitting under my heat cap. I will DC in the morning and hopefully I will feel like putting in some small twists. Last year this time I didn't mind putting in twists. Now I just dread it. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 24, 2012)

wow, just when i am starting to get the hang of bunning!   this has really been a challenge for me.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 24, 2012)

Can I ask you ladies a question?  When I do twists the next day they are not flat or stylish. They look terrible really. Does that mean my hair is to thin to hold the style?  They are usually bunched up and off looking the next day which makes me wonder.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question? When I do twists the next day they are not flat or stylish. They look terrible really. Does that mean my hair is to thin to hold the style? They are usually bunched up and off looking the next day which makes me wonder.


 
I'm not completely sure what you mean. Are you talking about flat twists or two strand twists? I ask because you said they are not flat? That confused me.

How long is your hair and how do you preserve your style when you go to bed? Do you band your twists, braid them together?

I have fine, medium density hair with major shrinkage. So I have to braid and stretch my twist to keep the style. They are puffy only if I do them on wet hair or if I spritze them. If I put oil on them or do them on stretched hair they don't look so great.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm not completely sure what you mean. Are you talking about flat twists or two strand twists? I ask because you said they are not flat? That confused me.
> 
> How long is your hair and how do you preserve your style when you go to bed? Do you band your twists, braid them together?
> 
> I have fine, medium density hair with major shrinkage. So I have to braid and stretch my twist to keep the style. They are puffy only if I do them on wet hair or if I spritze them. If I put oil on them or do them on stretched hair they don't look so great.



Two strand twists . I don't really preserve the style. Just pot my scarf on at night. The next day they are all mooshed up and funky looking not straight or hanging down.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Two strand twists . I don't really preserve the style. Just pot my scarf on at night. The next day they are all mooshed up and funky looking not straight or hanging down.


 
There may be some heads of hair that can preserve the twist by just wrapping them but twists aren't any different than any other style. You may have to braid them up or flat twist them or put them on rods or something like that to keep them neat. If they are long enough you can pineapple them. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with your hair.

Right now I have mine on perm rods. But usually I will combine them into several braids for one style. Or I will flat twist them for a different look. If I don't stretch them they usually just shrink up. 

Maybe others have a different experience and will share.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 24, 2012)

Last wash day of the challenging. I may just two strand this week and not braid..


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for keeping this going FaithVA! I know my hair grew....but I won't see it until I flat iron at the end of the week. If My hair grew a full inch since December i'm gonna act a fool! 

I will continue with the challenge if NappyNelle hosts


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> Thanks for keeping this going FaithVA! I know my hair grew....but I won't see it until I flat iron at the end of the week. *If My hair grew a full inch since December i'm gonna act a fool*!
> 
> I will continue with the challenge if NappyNelle hosts


 
I need to be this appreciative.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2012)

I was excited about my hair this weekend but  it didn't last long. I think applying too much oil to my hair prevents my cuticles from closing properly. My hair feels soft and moisturized but its just a fuzzy mess. So day 1 my hair just looks raggedy. And since my hair has looked raggedy for a while I think is part of the reason I feel discouraged with it.

So next week, I will skip the oil and see if I can get a neater look.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 27, 2012)

These 2 months have flown by...I've enjoyed this challenge though. I've learned new, cute ways of styling my twists. I've learned about upkeep and stretching...now I won't be so defeated with my hair. Just a few more days!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

Ladies, we are officially at the end of this challenge. Hopefully many of you have made some great progress.

Please post your progress pics so we can celebrate your growth.

I'm doing my hair now and will get my pics up this weekend.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 30, 2012)

So excited to see how my hair has progressed, will be doing my hair tomorrow afternoon in a strawler set so I will do my check then.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

I made no progress ladies. My ends experienced some serious damage   Oh well. At least I tried


Beginning of Challenge



End of Challenge


----------



## skraprchik (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I'll be joining you ladies for the second session of this challenge.  faithVA, I've been where you are.  My hair moved very little in the fall.  It just started recovering in the winter.  It will get there, I promise.  Maybe you experienced a stall?


----------



## Nubenap22 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've enjoyed this challenge.... Ithis has been the longest I've had my hair out without weave or braids and I'm glad I did it. It's allowed me to learn about my hair. 

I've learned it likes:
 to be stretched, 
it doesn't like oils as much as I thought, 
henna really is my friend and I need to do it more often, 
A few products have gone to the trash and a few have come back
I've learned how I like to style my hair and it work with my lifestyle 

I do apologies for not taking another blow out picture but I really didn't want to do more heat but for haha's I don't think it's grown but it is healthier!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi Put your twists in a high bun and then put on your scarf. our twists will have body the next day. You can also do 4 loose bantu knots for waves and body the next day. I never just throw on my scarf when I'm wearing twists; my hair is too fine for them to look good the next day.

faithVA Those sections of hair look thicker to me though! Perhaps you gained volume over length?


----------



## MeowMix (Apr 1, 2012)

Just took some pics to see if I could see anything and it looks like the only thing that changed was my top. My hair looks the same, the shoulders are still broad, even the streaks on the mirror didn't change

Thanks for leading on this @faithVA. Good luck to everyone in the next round


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok so...... I don't know how much growth I got but here's my pics. I know it grew, just not as fast as I wanted it to... But then again whose does?

Around January 



march 26



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 1, 2012)

Great progress ladies!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi Put your twists in a high bun and then put on your scarf. our twists will have body the next day. You can also do 4 loose bantu knots for waves and body the next day. I never just throw on my scarf when I'm wearing twists; my hair is too fine for them to look good the next day.
> 
> @faithVA Those sections of hair look thicker to me though! Perhaps you gained volume over length?


 
That's a good idea about the twists in a high bun. My hair isn't quite long enough. Maybe I will try to put my twists into 2 buns and see how that works. 

I don't know if its thicker. The first pic is straightened the 2nd pic is stretched. I figured they looked different for that reason


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Update: I see a little growth!!!!  *

*Starting*

*




*



*



*


*Ending*


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys did great for 3 months!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 1, 2012)

Best progress pics I could come up with in lieu of my computer screen going out on me (no iPhoto) :-(

First pic was my starting point.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 2, 2012)

You know I envy those whose growth is measurable in length. My hair is waaaaay healthier than at the start of the challenge. I've experienced positive gains in texture and thickness! Length....I can't really see but I can "feel". I lightly flat ironed last week and before I could finish the top shrinkage was kicking in in the back! 

Be back with some type of pics...


----------



## MeowMix (Apr 2, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> You know I envy those whose growth is measurable in length. My hair is waaaaay healthier than at the start of the challenge. I've experienced positive gains in texture and thickness! Length....I can't really see but I can "feel". I lightly flat ironed last week and before I could finish the top shrinkage was kicking in in the back!
> 
> Be back with some type of pics...


 
discodumpling.  ITA.  No measurable length, but my hair just FEELS better.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi Put your twists in a high bun and then put on your scarf. our twists will have body the next day. You can also do 4 loose bantu knots for waves and body the next day. I never just throw on my scarf when I'm wearing twists; my hair is too fine for them to look good the next day.
> 
> @faithVA Those sections of hair look thicker to me though! Perhaps you gained volume over length?


 
I will try the bantu's tonight.  Great suggestion. NappyNelle


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Fine 4s said:


> Ladies, have anyone of you had issues with your edges when bunning? How do I prevent issues such as the edges weakening or even breakage around where the bun is placed?


 

I try to never pull my hair back tightly. I always leave enough slack to show my texture on the surface of the hair that prevents me from pulling the hair from my hair line out.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooops, wrong thread.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

For all of those interested, the new thread is here

April through June
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=610761


----------



## babylone09 (Apr 6, 2012)

Here are my end results 

End of dec


----------



## babylone09 (Apr 6, 2012)

Now
End of march


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You babylone09


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 26, 2012)

Super Duper late. Both cowashed

January 2012





April 2012


----------

